#ubuntu-news 2010-05-03
<johnc4510> gonna fix some dinner...bbiab
<johnc4510> :)
<akgraner> johnc4510, ok I think I got all the links changed this time - when you get a chance can you let me know
<johnc4510> akgraner: i'll look now
<akgraner> johnc4510, I am making a better checklist for me now - As I do this each week I notice something else I need to put on the list :-)
<johnc4510> nods
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-04
<akgraner> nhandler, when you have a moment, can we add something to the effect of "if you do not get your team reports submitted by the the UWN is published it has to wait to be included in the following month. Do NOT edit UWN after publication" to the team reports page.
<akgraner> I'll send out an email today about that as well
<akgraner> the time not the the
<nhandler> akgraner: I don't know if putting in on the team reports page would be the best place to put it. And shouldn't the UWN in general not be updated after publication?
<akgraner> nhandler, yes
<nhandler> akgraner: Maybe add a big comment to the top of published UWNs?
<akgraner> but since it was someone editing the team reports after publication I wanted to make sure they understand not to
<akgraner> team reports section
<nhandler> akgraner: The issue is, most people don't touch the TeamReports wiki pages anymore since their content is included with <<include()>>, so adding a note there would not help much
<akgraner> I'll send out a note today and add to the issues not to change once published
<nhandler> ok
<akgraner> nhandler, can they add the <<include()>> to the may reports without breaking your script?
<akgraner> so that on the team report for May it includes April?
<akgraner> without having to physically put the team reports for April onto the wiki for May
<nhandler> akgraner: I don't think we want that. It just gets confusing. If they prepare a late april report, anyone who is interested in finding it can see it on the april page. They can also publish it themselves. It will just become a mess trying to get it published
<akgraner> nhandler, ok  - I was just trying word this correctly, so that when I ask them not to do that I give a solution as well :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Just remind them that if they prepare a late report, it will still show up on the team report wiki page for the month
<nhandler> I also try to poke people who I think might be working on late reports to try and make sure they get them done before I submit them to the UWN
<akgraner> nhandler, you do a great job at that :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, did you want the Ubuntu Open Week Daily reviews to go up on The Fridge  - this time as well?
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm not sure. I'm thinking now that we have a classroom blog, it might be best to re-post it there. But I'm open to other opinions
<akgraner> nhandler, whereever is cool with me :-)  I'll have day 2 up in a couple of hours gotta cut my grass
<akgraner> :-)
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-06
<pleia2> anyone about to review a fridge post in 30 minutes or so?
<pleia2> dpm: you about? :)
<dpm> pleia2, I am, how can I help?
<pleia2> dpm: just need another fridge editor to review before I publish: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2033
<dpm> pleia2, sure, let me have a look. What kind of review do you need? What should I look for?
<pleia2> dpm: I am still a newish editor, so any glaring problems
<pleia2> I think it's ok, just need another pair of eyes to be sure
 * dpm reads the post
<dpm> pleia2, looks great to me. Info is there, no glaring typos, no broken links. In the future you might want to use more HTML syntax (<strong></strong>), to e.g. highlight things like the "Americas", "Asia/Oceania", etc. headers, but I know that this really is a pain without a WYSIWYG editor. You can also choose the PlaneUbuntu topic if you want this to go on the Planet as well as on the Fridge. All in all, looks great to me!
<pleia2> yep, I will apply the planetubuntu topic once the forum post syncs
<pleia2> thanks dpm :)
<dpm> no worries :-)
<akgraner> Reminder - Woo Hoo Ubuntu Weekly News team meeting today at 2300 UTC
<akgraner> hi - one of you awesome Fridge editors review this submission for me please :-D and Thank you!  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2034
<akgraner> Can one of you I meant to add
<MTecknology> akgraner: A ?Terra A20 netbook with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<MTecknology> akgraner: that ? is supposed to be there?
<akgraner> nope sorry
<akgraner> didn't catch that
<MTecknology> akgraner: looks good
 * akgraner goes to look at it again :-)
<akgraner> MTecknology, quick question can I just tag it for the planet?  or do I need to let this one hit the Forums 1st
 * akgraner can't remember does everything from the Fridge get discussed on Forums
<MTecknology> akgraner: I think you can just tag it for planet. Don't take my word for official - but I don't see why it shouldn't aggregate there too.
<akgraner> k thanks :-)
<akgraner> News meeting in 10 Minutes :-)
<johnc4510> kk
<MTecknology> akgraner: I guess myrtlebeachbums heard you - and scott_ev
<scott_ev> +1, yup
<akgraner> sweet and mootbot-uk is here too
<akgraner> awww
<tyche> +1
 * akgraner <3's Mootbot-UK :-)
<johnc4510> myrtlebeachbums: hey dave
<cjohnston> o/
<myrtlebeachbums> Howdy
<johnc4510> :)
<myrtlebeachbums> On the phone here harassing a credit card company. ;)
<johnc4510> LOL
<johnc4510> give em some for me please
<akgraner> hey - harass some for me too
<scott_ev> johnc4510: you need one of these: http://tinyurl.com/29vcxyp
<johnc4510> looking
<tyche> Put "The Rite of Spring" on in the background, particularly the "Dance of the Sacrifice" (last movement).  That'll help get your rage up to cow them.
<nhandler> Hello
<johnc4510> hmmm
<johnc4510> nhandler: hey bud
<scott_ev> allo
<nhandler> Hi johnc4510
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-07
<akgraner> about a minute :-) and we can start
<akgraner> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 23:01. The chair is akgraner.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<akgraner> hi all  - just a quick meeting to go over a couple things that are coming up within the next few weeks
<akgraner> who is here for the meeting?
<akgraner> 0/
<cjohnston> o/
<tyche> +1
<scott_ev> +1
<myrtlebeachbums> +1
<akgraner> awesome!
<johnc4510> and me
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings/20100506
<akgraner> is the short agenda - I'll make a better more formal one before the next meeting
<akgraner> so UDS is next week  - who from the News team will be there
<akgraner> 0/
<cjohnston> o/
<johnc4510> :(
<scott_ev> :(
<akgraner> Fridge editors count too as part of news team
<akgraner> any fridge folks going pleia2 you are right?
<cjohnston> she is
<pleia2> oops, the meeting is here
<johnc4510> hey pleia2
<pleia2> yep
<akgraner> anyone else - I'm asking b/c there will be interviews from UDS and I was hoping to know who was available and stuff on site
<cjohnston> I'll volunteer Hope
<akgraner> cjohnston, :-)   thanks
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> [topic] UDS  - Interviews
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  UDS  - Interviews
<akgraner> guess I should have done that a minute ago  - sigh
 * nhandler won't be there
<akgraner> so Popey and I will be handling some streaming and video interviews on site at UDS
<akgraner> humphreybc will be videoing as well
<johnc4510> we should link that in this wks issue if you know where your putting it
<akgraner> johnc4510, not a def on the location until we get to UDS
<akgraner> :-(
<johnc4510> k
<akgraner> but it's a little bit closer to being locked it
<akgraner> so I wanted everyone to know about that
<akgraner> [Topic] - Fridge Blueprint
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Fridge Blueprint
<akgraner> Joey registered a Fridge Blueprint for UDS
<akgraner> [link] - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/fridge/+spec/community-m-fridge-and-news-team
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/fridge/+spec/community-m-fridge-and-news-team
<popey> i might be streaming some
<akgraner> popey, can you email url to where they can go to see them
<popey> akgraner: yes, i will use an online service, which i need to test
<akgraner> if you know that in advance that way we can tell people in this weeks UWN where to check
<popey> will probably test on saturday
<popey> i dont want to pre-tell people the url because I might not be able to
<popey> if wifi reception is bad for example
<akgraner> great if you know before say Sunday 1900 UTC that would be great
<popey> or if lighting isnt good enough
<johnc4510> we can also post it to the fridge closer to time if we don't know by sunday for the issue
<akgraner> *nods*
<popey> I'll post to planet and/or fridge if that helps
<johnc4510> so popey just email us the link anytime to the -news-team list and we'll post it then
<akgraner> and I won't know url's to other stream until Sunday as well
<johnc4510> popey: cool
<popey> but i dont want to pre-announce just in case
<johnc4510> nods
<akgraner> *nods*
<popey> wouldn't want peoples expectations set too high
<akgraner> popey, set them low then dazzle :-)
<popey> :D
<johnc4510> lol
<akgraner> so Fridge Blue Print - anyone not hear that the Fridge is moving to WP
<akgraner> getting a new theme and all that good stuff
<nhandler> Who is going to be driving this transition? joey ?
<akgraner> nhandler, yes - joey
<johnc4510> i'm so happy, nick and i tried to get it changed for a long time
<nhandler> I think jono was pushing for this a while ago as well
<akgraner> woo hoo - nick said the same thing :-)
<popey> yeah, jono set up a demo site at the last uds
<johnc4510> nhandler: that's probably what got it thru
<akgraner> so joey went over the information radiator concept with me and I think mentioned it in here a few times as well
<akgraner> http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?InformationRadiator
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?InformationRadiator
<akgraner> http://theagileexecutive.com/2010/03/15/how-to-construct-a-great-information-radiator/
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://theagileexecutive.com/2010/03/15/how-to-construct-a-great-information-radiator/
<akgraner> those are the links joey had sent me to read about  - as that is what he mentioned the original purpose vision of the fridge was based on
<johnc4510> ? are those for statistics ?
<akgraner> since I can now access the blueprint
<akgraner> does anyone have ideas for it
<akgraner> so I can add them to the blueprint
<johnc4510> well we could set up something like a roadmap for the news team for the coming releases ???
<akgraner> johnc4510, he meant it as we are the temperature gage so to speak of the community
<akgraner> yep :-)
<tyche> Why restrict it to releases?  There are other things going on in the Ubuntu community.
<akgraner> to attach to the blueprint
<johnc4510> nods
<akgraner> well each cycle teams have roadmaps and goals for that cycle
<tyche> What one might call "Ubuntu Community at a Glance"
<akgraner> tyche - yeah I think the Fridge Team is already doing a great job of that btw
<akgraner> but we needed to get some more imput for the blueprint and ideas to go over at UDS
<tyche> I'm talking about white-boarding it, like your link showed.
<johnc4510> akgraner: agreed, i was thinking more of setting it up in community form...what the dev teams are doing, loco teams...etc....toward the release
<akgraner> yes, but everything on the whiteboard is usually on a wiki as well
<akgraner> :-)
<johnc4510> maybe i'm not thinking right here
<johnc4510> i think i need a better explaination maybe
<akgraner> setting the Fridge up that way?
<akgraner> or blueprint
<akgraner> johnc4510, you have confused me now
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> What I'm talking about is a semi-graphic showing a title, a status indicator, and holding a link for more information.
<akgraner> ahh  - that was one example joey gave me
<tyche> Great minds, etc.  :-)
<johnc4510> lol
<akgraner> so anyone have ideas for the blueprint?
<akgraner> I'll put up a wiki after the meeting - I am so new to the Fridge part - you all know better than me
<akgraner> so I am deferring to you all for all that in put
<johnc4510> are you asking what the new fridge set up should and shouldn't provide to us?
<akgraner> yep :-)
<akgraner> what do you think it was missing
<akgraner> what worked
<johnc4510> we need to be able to embed images and video
<akgraner> what hasn't
<tyche> Mostly, organization.  Everything was on the front page.
<nhandler> The link to the forum is a pita
<akgraner> do you want peer reviewed material written as original content for the Fridge people can submit
<johnc4510> we also need a way for non-team members to post to the quay for approval by us
<akgraner> then x number of news team members review and ack or nack it
<pleia2> yeah, that'd be great
<nhandler> johnc4510: I think joey said that non-team members will be able to save stories as a draft somehow but not publish (don't quote me on that)
<nhandler> akgraner: If x == 1, then yes
<akgraner> Should there be a separate Calendar added for LoCo teams
<akgraner> so those meetings can be seen by community
<akgraner> easily
<nhandler> akgraner: I think we can use the events feed from the LD for that
<johnc4510> well, we can't really post all the loco team events to the fridge calendar
<johnc4510> it would be a mess
<akgraner> right so should there be a LoCo Calendar
<johnc4510> nods...at least i think so
<akgraner> people have complained  - that they can't access that stuff in one place easily
<akgraner> what if they don't want to sign into LP
<akgraner> etc
<akgraner> should there be the Calendar for the Classroom events as well
<nhandler> akgraner: The LD should handle the LoCo stuff. We can then pull from the LD if we want to display certain info
<johnc4510> classroom event i think can still go on the fridge calendar
<johnc4510> but
<nhandler> johnc4510: ClassRoom already has its own calendar
<johnc4510> each event that is all day type should only be listed once
<johnc4510> with a link to the agenda
<johnc4510> k
<akgraner> nhandler, I just now learning what all LD is and is not for  - but was told by mhall that the events calendar was not for LoCo Team meetings so I guess I need to understand what is for
<nhandler> akgraner: I guess that depends on what "meeting" means
<nhandler> akgraner: For instance, I consider a release party a type of LoCo meeting
<akgraner> team meetings
<akgraner> like this
<tyche> One thing you will HAVE to do (based on my own experience) is convince people that they NEED to include a location and agenda.
<nhandler> akgraner: You mean *IRC* team meetings
<akgraner> nhandler, yes
<akgraner> :-)
<johnc4510> nods
<nhandler> akgraner: I don't think we need to include that stuff. The IRC meetings will usually only matter to the people in that LoCo
<akgraner> hehe  - I gotta get y'all a crystalball to read my mind :-)
<nhandler> They usually have their own calendars for that
<akgraner> nhandler, with the move to cross-collaborate
<cjohnston> I still want to make a LD that is only for IRC meetings.. in which you can rsvp
<tyche> If you look through the last few UWN's, you'll see a lot of "not listed as of publication" in those slots.
<akgraner> and invite projects to talk to loco teams and stuff there is no easy way to see when teams are doing what
<nhandler> tyche: I know when I've helped people add events, I link them to the wiki page and make sure they include that info
<tyche> I know.  But there's still a lot of them who just haven't bothered to read how to do it, and don't ask for help.
<akgraner> other loco teams are also curious as to how x team or another conducts their meetings
<akgraner> and with searching their wiki pages etc still no easy way to located that information  - but that amy be just me
<tyche> I know that, at one time, it was all filtered through one poor person (me) to add the information, and I used to go crazy tracking down people to get information.
<johnc4510> nods
<nhandler> akgraner: I don't know, I still find that if I want to know when a certain team has there next meeting, it is easier to go to the wiki. I like a calendar to know what events are going on today
<johnc4510> nods
<johnc4510> i just drop into their channel and ask when the next meeting is
<akgraner> one central calendar also paints a create picture in one stop to gage the activity of the LoCo Teams as a whole
<akgraner> I guess I am looking both locally and globally
<nhandler> I guess the question is, would the community want this?
<nhandler> Maybe send an email to loco-contacts to find out
<akgraner> we can do that
<akgraner> I was just asking the question
<akgraner> and I also see no harm in trying and if it's not received well then you take it down
<akgraner> no harm
<pleia2> fwiw, changing the "It is used for #ubuntu-meeting." on our /calendar page might help a bit if we want to keep it as a general meetings calendar (everyone is confused about whether it should really be -meeting only or not, since it SAYS its only for -meeting but people tell them otherwise, and some don't bother with location...)
<johnc4510> nods
<nhandler> akgraner: It would be a pain to setup, as you would need to hunt down each loco to add their meetings
<akgraner> why can't the contacts add themselves?
<cjohnston> I think if we are going to do a LoCo meeting calendar, it needs to be seperate than the fridge calendar... otherwise its gonna be so overrun, you wont be able to read it
<akgraner> I'll send an email
<johnc4510> well, it's not strickly -meeting...for instance if it an event, like bug day, it might not be in -meeting
<nhandler> akgraner: They can, but it will take time for them to do it
<akgraner> cjohnston, yes - no one is disagreeing
 * johnc4510 agrees with cjohnston 
<pleia2> johnc4510: right, but that's not what it says on the page, look at the text on fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<pleia2> johnc4510: that's my point :)
<johnc4510> pleia2: oh, i agree
<akgraner> that was never an issue - the questions was can we have a separate link to a LoCo Calendar
<nhandler> akgraner: links are easy enough to add
<akgraner> that's all :-)
<johnc4510> i say yes....then if they don't use it we can scrap it, or if they do...great
<tyche> The flip side of that is what do you include in the UWN.
<akgraner> and how the Calendar is populated we can work out
<akgraner> tyche, we aren't there yet - still blueprint for UDS
<akgraner> :-)
<johnc4510> yeah we can make that decission later...
<tyche> Right now, Teams are adding their LoCo meetings to the calendar in order to have them published in the UWN.
<akgraner> *nods*
<johnc4510> thus this discussion
<akgraner> That was another issue for another day
<nhandler> tyche: How many LoCos are doing that?
<akgraner> about UWN
<johnc4510> brb
<tyche> Sorry, I tend to take a holistic approach to things
<akgraner> tyche, if you don't know off the top of your head we can figure it out this weekend
<tyche> There are at least 5 that I can think of, right off hand.
<tyche> But I couldn't name them, easily.
<akgraner> so I think there are some great ideas here for the blueprint - I'll work on getting that written up and out to everyone
<johnc4510> back
<akgraner> so you all can tweak before UDS
<akgraner> :-)
<johnc4510> k
<akgraner> sound like a plan?
<johnc4510> nods
<nhandler> Yep
<nhandler> I think the new fridge will develop more once we have a physical wp installation to play with
<cjohnston> DC, cameroonian atleast
<akgraner> [action] akgraner to add ideas from meeting to blueprint then sent to mailing list
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  akgraner to add ideas from meeting to blueprint then sent to mailing list
<tyche> May I suggest that instructions for adding events to the calendar(s) be put on the page(s)?
<akgraner> tyche, good idea!
<nhandler> +1 tyche
<tyche> INCLUDING:  Times are listed in UTC
<akgraner> *nods*
<nhandler> tyche: Listed in UTC, but added in localtime
<johnc4510> with link to agenda's if they have one
<akgraner> [topic] publishing UWN for May 9 (this Sunday) and May 16th (next Sunday)
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  publishing UWN for May 9 (this Sunday) and May 16th (next Sunday)
<akgraner> so UWN is normally published on Sunday's  - I'll be traveling both the 8th and the 15th - and Should providing there are no travel issues or wifi problems be able to publish from Brussels on Sunday
<akgraner> and the same goes for the return trip the following weekend as I get back home on the night of he 15th
<johnc4510> have a sprout for me
<johnc4510> :)
<akgraner> I should have almost all the content ready (at least links) for this issue late tomorrow
<tyche> >>BAD PUN<<
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> akgraner: np...we'll get it done
<akgraner> in the event I am unable to help get it out the door - who besides out regular crew can be on stand by to lend a hand should johnc4510 need it?
<akgraner> basically summarizing some articles
<tyche> I will be here on the 9th
<akgraner> cjohnston, will pull the stats on Sunday before he leaves so that is covered
<akgraner> tyche, thanks
<johnc4510> this wks. issue will be full again i think...the second one will taper off some
<cjohnston> and on the google docs page incase someone messes with it
<akgraner> Pen said she would copy my google doc and do some stuff off line as well
<akgraner> johnc4510, tyche scott_ev will you be available as well this weekend?
<johnc4510> akgraner: you need to give me the link to the google docs page just in case please
<akgraner> myrtlebeachbums, I need to give you the links as well
<johnc4510> i will...as always
<akgraner> johnc4510, I think you have it
<myrtlebeachbums> k
<akgraner> :-) but I'll send it again
<johnc4510> kk
<akgraner> it anyone else wants to help out just let me know and I'll give ya a section of the newsletter to help with
<johnc4510> i haven't bookmarked it so please resend it
<MTecknology> I'd love to find the time to help out :(
<akgraner> We will also be adding content nightly at UDS - and by we I guess I mean me and whomever wants to help from there
<johnc4510> MTecknology: just jump in HEE HEE
<akgraner> ok one last thing
 * imbrandon got the UTC time wrong :(
<MTecknology> johnc4510: I've done that in too many places :(
<johnc4510> :)
<akgraner> [topic] - 200th ISSUE
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - 200th ISSUE
<akgraner> woo hoo
<MTecknology> party :)
<johnc4510> w00t!!!
<akgraner> the 200th Issue will be publish July 4th Weekend
<akgraner> so it is approaching fast
<akgraner> some of the interviews we will conduct at UDS will be for this issue
<akgraner> and not that we want  hide or not be transparent - but some of that we want to be a surprise for readers on that weekend
<tyche> akgraner: Do you have someone who can do transcription?
<johnc4510> i hope you have mark, jane and jono at the top of the list
<akgraner> yes and couple people have said they would help
<akgraner> johnc4510, yep they are on the list
<johnc4510> akgraner: so, these are video interviews??
<akgraner> yes about UDS
<akgraner> like last time
<akgraner> but the 200th issue one - will be print
<akgraner> email  - however you want to say it
<akgraner> but I can see if we can get short video clips from them about UWN as well
<akgraner> Here is the link to the 100th Issue
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue100
<akgraner> over the next week if you have suggestions for this issue  - I'll have a wiki page up for you to add to
<johnc4510> good, we need to get the outline started
<akgraner> is there anyone who wants to suggested anything now?
<johnc4510> time is running
<akgraner> that maybe wasn't included in the 100th that you were like - dang we should have done x
<akgraner> we have about a minute - I didn't intend to keep everyone this long sorry
<johnc4510> the thing that is changing in some cases are the different people
<akgraner> anything else before I close the meeting
<johnc4510> nope
<johnc4510> just that we need to get started on this...outline especially
<akgraner> thank you every one !  Any objections to monthly news meetings?
<johnc4510> no
<nhandler> Nope
<nhandler> Just get them on the fridge
<akgraner> nhandler, :-)
<MTecknology> I liked the email announce too
<imbrandon> nope, great idea, i just need to pay better attention to the clock, and i think -meeting would be better
 * johnc4510 says...if that's it....later all
 * nhandler can't remember the reasoning for using -news instead of -meeting
<imbrandon> nhandler: there was another meeting in there at 2300
<imbrandon> but not 22 or 24 ;)
<akgraner> -meeting is not always going to be available
<johnc4510> as we get further along on the 200th issue planning we don't want everyone knowing what's going to be in it
<akgraner> and -meeting does not have Mootbot-UK
<akgraner> :-)
<johnc4510> it is suppose to be news lol
<akgraner> so  - anyone want to chair the meeting next time
<cjohnston> when is it
<johnc4510> i can if you or someone else doesn't want to
<akgraner> I sent out a survey  - Thursday 2300 was the most popular time
<cjohnston> which thursday
<akgraner> any thursday
<imbrandon> first thursday's of the month seem good, since this is
<akgraner> I think everyone who wants to should have a turn at leading meetings
<akgraner> so since cjohnston volunteered -
<cjohnston> so thursday the third?
<cjohnston> i what?
<johnc4510> i did, not cjohnston
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> cjohnston: lol
<akgraner> How does June 3rd, 2010 - 2300 sound
<cjohnston> as long as its not a work day i can
<cjohnston> im good with it
<imbrandon> sounds good to me
<johnc4510> k
<akgraner> [action] next news team meeting - June 3rd, 2010 - 2300 in ubuntu-news - cjohnston to chair
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  next news team meeting - June 3rd, 2010 - 2300 in ubuntu-news - cjohnston to chair
<akgraner> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 00:05.
<akgraner> thanks everyone
<imbrandon> who's doing the minutes since i seems to have been late by ~50 miunutes
<cjohnston> yay.. now to my next meeting
<akgraner> imbrandon, I am
<imbrandon> akgraner: /me hugs
<akgraner> I'll get them up in just a few
<imbrandon> ty ty
<akgraner> I've been online all day  - I need to step away for a few but I'll send every thing to the list and drop a link in here
<imbrandon> sure thing, yes, please take a break, cant have ya burned out
<imbrandon> :)
<joey> great meeting guys
<joey> sorry I had trouble getting on IRC here in Belgium
<joey> ports are blocked except in the conference center
<joey> akgraner: you did a great job
<akgraner> joey, ahh - I'll have the logs up in a little while - I was exhausted last night
<akgraner> and I saw I could add to the blueprint now - so I'll work on that as well
<joey> superb
<joey> thanks very much for your leadership and help
<akgraner> joey, thanks!
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings  Logs from meeting
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-08
<nhandler> Thanks akgraner
<akgraner> nhandler, you're welcome  :-)
<akgraner> if you have time and want to make the meeting wiki contain more information please feel free to
<akgraner> not sure I'll be able to make it look better for a couple of days
<nhandler> akgraner: I'll see what I can do. I have a few items on my todo list for this weekend. We should also get it sent to the ML
<akgraner> nhandler, what sent to mailing list?  logs
<akgraner> I sent those
<nhandler> Hmm.../me goes to look
<akgraner> unless I sent to wrong mailing list which is entirely possible
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm not seeing them. Could they be in the moderation queue?
<akgraner> ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<akgraner> is that the one you were looking at
<nhandler> Yeah, the last email I see is your Reminder email
<akgraner> I didn't get a notice about anything in moderation
<akgraner> hmm
<akgraner> nhandler, - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-May/001050.html
<nhandler> Hmmm...Now why can't I find this message in gmail. I'm subscribed to the ML, it isn't in Spam, but a search doesn't find it
<nhandler> I guess I'll figure it out tomorrow. I'm going to bed
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Blueprint Updated and RoadMap Created - please feel to add/correct as necessary - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/fridge/+spec/community-m-fridge-and-news-team and Roadmap here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/RoadMap/BOF_fridge-and-news-team
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-09
<myrtlebeachbums-> akgraner - Heads up. i'm on the road and won't be able to get ITP in until probably 1PM reastern
<nigelbabu> can someone put https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-May/030748.html on the fridge?
<nigelbabu> pleia2: ^ ?
<johnc4510> nigelbabu, i'll get it up later today....working on the new issue of the UWN right now....I'll include it in that too
<nigelbabu> johnc4510: thank you :)
<johnc4510> np
<johnc4510> nigelbabu, it's up on the fridge now http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<nigelbabu> johnc4510: thank you thank you!
<nigelbabu> johnc4510: can you link up the links with a href?
<johnc4510> looking
<johnc4510> nigelbabu, yeah, i should have caught that
<johnc4510> i'll do it now
<nigelbabu> thank you :)
<johnc4510> sundays are very busy for me with the UWN going out
<akgraner> nigelbabu, he is super busy today - b/c of my flight craziness
<nigelbabu> you folks need help?
<akgraner> johnc4510, and tyche are having to do some of my stuff :-(
<johnc4510> nigelbabu, check it now...links are hot
<nigelbabu> johnc4510: no, actually I meant putting the link on where its referred
<johnc4510> nigelbabu, this link? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-May/030748.html
<johnc4510> it's in the "here" in the last line
<johnc4510> the here is hot
<johnc4510> nigelbabu, ping ^^^^^
<nigelbabu> hold on, I'll tell you what I meant
<johnc4510> k
<nigelbabu> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2010
<nigelbabu> see the links are hot in the context of the link
<johnc4510> k, i can do that
<johnc4510> nigelbabu, ok, done
<nigelbabu> johnc4510: *hugs* thank you :)
<johnc4510> problem was: i pulled it off the UWN wiki summary and we don't use hotlinks....and i'm swamped at the moment
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> np
<johnc4510> glad to help
<nigelbabu> I know, I'm specially happy you did it now :)
<johnc4510> np
<nhandler> johnc4510: You never added the PlanetUbuntu tag to nigelbabu's post
<johnc4510> nhandler, i didn't know he wanted the planet tag....
<johnc4510> i'll add it now
<nhandler> johnc4510: We pretty much add that for every post we make on the fridge. Without it, most people won't see it
<johnc4510> ok, whatever, i just assumed he was blogging it to the planet himself
<johnc4510> nhandler, done
<nhandler> johnc4510: You forgot the discussion link ;)
<johnc4510> right now
#ubuntu-news 2011-05-02
<holstein> jono: do you have a moment for a PM ?
<akgraner> holstein, he's a little busy at the moment - or so he just told folks in another channel
<akgraner> (not speaking for jono - just mentioning what he said in another channel)
<jono> holstein, sorry, I am on calls
<holstein> jono: yeah, i got busy myself
<holstein> i'll try again later :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-30
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: translations started!
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: great, I haven't been able to track down any editors yet but I went through them earlier today so they should be "good enough"
<JoseeAntonioR> no problem :)
<pleia2> hoping I can find someone tomorrow to review it before launch
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll be here almost all day, as it's a holiday for me
<pleia2> nice :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: do you think summary writers can be contacted earlier for the next issue, so I can translate it during my flight?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I doubt it :( the trouble is we collect news through Sunday night UTC, so even when I contact them Saturday afternoon UTC there are still articles I may add the next day
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, no problem then
<pleia2> if I contact them earlier the newsletter is a bit of a mess, even more days of articles we haven't added yet and I usually need to delete some before I send it off (it's not great when somebody writes a summary that I have to delete because we're not keeping the article)
<pleia2> this week I sent it on friday because it was such a large issue, it was pretty crazy
<pleia2> even sending it friday wouldn't have had it ready for you in time for your flight
<pleia2> anyway, I need to do some reading, have a good night :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, thank you! :)
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, dholbach!
<dholbach> hi JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> how's it going?
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<dholbach> did you have a good weekend?
<philipballew> good day dholbach !!!
<philipballew> and JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, 1:30am for me, and I don't have to go to school tomorrow :)
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: Hi again!
<JoseeAntonioR> you both are getting ready for UDS?
<philipballew> Ill get to that after I finish finals. Who wants to take over my iptables to block my time waster sites?
<dholbach> hey philipballew
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: I don't think I can make it from an iPod Touch
 * philipballew tackles dholbach 
<dholbach> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> time to go to bed over here, see you guys!
<philipballew> have a good one JoseeAntonioR
<Silverlion> morning philipballew
<philipballew> hello Silverlion
<Silverlion> moin dholbach
<Silverlion> MrBadWiki: your first name is Chris, am i wrong?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
 * MrChrisDruif don't know why I didn't fallback on BrokenThumb <_<"
<JoseeAntonioR> Note: I've seen Quantal QuetzEl instead of Quantal Quetzal many times in the newsletter.
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, that's maybe because it sounds so much like Pretzel :-P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<akgraner> pleia2, do summaries still need to be written  - sorry - crazy weekend
<akgraner> what still needs to be done and I'll jump on that right quick
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: reviewing, Lyz took a quick look yesterday
<pleia2> akgraner: I editorial review
<akgraner> ok  - I'll review now as well - I totally cram to many things into a weekend it seems
<pleia2> no one has done any et
<pleia2> yet
<akgraner> ok I'll do that now
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> it's all in the wiki
<akgraner> on it
<pleia2> thanks, looks like mrudge was able to pop in and review a few hours ago too \o/
<akgraner> yay!
<JoseeAntonioR> No +/- stats in translations this week?
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, I just got it :
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<pleia2> yeah, precise! :)
<akgraner> pleia2, want to ping you when I'm finished?
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, thanks :)
<pleia2> I'll release in about 5 hours (my lunch break)
<akgraner> Will do  - shouldn't take me too long :-)
<akgraner> k
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> oh, bug stats need some bullet points
<akgraner> want me to pull in In ths Issue
<akgraner> I'll get it
<pleia2> thanks, and sure
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, Spanish edition ready :)
<pleia2> great!
<akgraner> pleia2, I've go it updated I think :-)  might want to read back through it. :-)
<akgraner> g/go/got
<akgraner> see and there is why...ugh I can't type today
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks :)
<Silverlion> pleia2 and akgraner good day to the US ;)
<akgraner> Silverlion, thank you
<Silverlion> akgraner: for what?
<akgraner> pleia2, yw - I'll help promote once you publish
 * Silverlion is just happy
<Silverlion> will you folks promote my upcoming article too? ;)
<akgraner> the one in Full Circle?
<akgraner> we promote full circle in UWN
<Silverlion> i know that ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> Spanish edition "published", link ready to be included in the next issue message
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, Silverlion! Long time no see!
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: being busy over in my team ;)
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: u folks want to have the special edition in python for your mobiles and that brings me into the game ;)
<pleia2> oh no, I forgot to add the line about the spanish version in the email :( :(
<pleia2> so sorry JoseeAntonioR, I'll include it on the rest
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: no worries, it's not a big problem :)
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue263
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/oneiric-changes/2012-April/012063.htm:
<Unit193> Remote file does not exist -- broken link!!!
<Unit193> (Direct quote, I didn't add all the bangs)
<pleia2> Unit193: you're supposed to check links before we publish :)
<Unit193> Hey, I ran that before you said that, and a couple days ago.
<pleia2> no one actually clicks on the security alerts anyway ;)
<Unit193> Heh, I don't doubt that. :P
<pleia2> hmm, I don't actually see that error on the wiki
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: haha, we're in luck, the message was so big it got stuck in the ubuntu-news queue! I can delete it and send it again with the -ES note :)
<Unit193> Part of my link checker, I'll have to find the link to yours so I can run it with that to make sure mine is working.
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: that's great! luck's on our side
<pleia2> done \o/
<MrChrisDruif> Already all the summaries for 264?
<Silverlion> good night
<uros1> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iNh1c8E7zMZBbmIUQmq239GIAHnxadZLA4qgglIgJ2w/edit
<uros1> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shareconference/6975390712/sizes/l/in/photostream/
<uros1> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-rs/1676/detail/
<uros1> http://www.shareconference.net/en
<pleia2> hi uros1
<uros1> hi
<uros1> what you think?
<pleia2> sorry, what is it for?
<uros1> for weekly newsletter?
<pleia2> oh, I see
<pleia2> these are all from the same event
<uros1> yes
<pleia2> looks good, what should the title be?
<uros1> ubuntu @ share
<uros1> maybe?
<pleia2> Ubuntu Serbia presents at Share Conference?
<uros1> yes its cool too
<pleia2> ok great, I'll add it now
<uros1> great
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-01
<bkerensa> pleia2: Uhh who would update Wordpress on a ubuntu.com domain
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> site*
<pleia2> bkerensa: Canonical IS
<pleia2> loco team sites are sometimes hosted off-site, but for ubuntu.com ones I think they're all done on canonical's servers now
<bkerensa> ok well uhh :) they might wanna upgrade some installs for security reasons
<pleia2> indeed
<bkerensa> I dont think I need to mention which ones but yeah :P
<pleia2> if there is a specific concern you can submit an rt ticket
<bkerensa> ok
 * pleia2 sighs at broken UW and LoCo Council again
 * pleia2 submits ticket
<pleia2> but this one is not a security problem, just misconfiguration
<bkerensa> ;p
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: hey, I'll be crewing with you on Tuesday :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: coming in to international terminal at SFO?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hmm, nope, I'll be arriving in a flight from Los Angeles
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Ok :) I will be the only person on the crew not wearing a crew shirt
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: oh good, which airline?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: why?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: because my luck fails :P well they dont have my size and I volunteered to help and was not actually picked so they couldnt order me one in time even if they had my size
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: actually, if you don't mind, email me your flight info (at least the last segment) so I can plan accordingly: lyz@ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> but maybe I can talk someone into hooking me up with another hat :)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, can be!
<JoseeAntonioR> I hope we can make a good team :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: btw, re: updating the installer docs, I'm currently on the -doc mailing list trying to figure out the best way to do it
<pleia2> there have been some proposals to archive old stuff, so it's kind of unclear at the moment whether we should be copying the old version to a new page for lucid or just editing it
<pleia2> hopefully we'll know soon what the best thing to do is :)
<JoseeAntonioR> great, once we have an answer let me know to start working on it
<pleia2> will do
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll start with the getting ubuntu section, what should go next?
<pleia2> I haven't thought about it much :)
<JoseeAntonioR> np then
<akgraner> pleia2, do we need to schedule a News Team session at UDS?
<akgraner> you may have done that already - I have to be honest I haven't looked to all the BP yet
<pleia2> akgraner: I don't think so
<pleia2> I think we're on the right track, not much to discuss
<akgraner> pleia2, sounds good to me
<bkerensa> ;o
<SilverLion> philipballew: thx for your comment on Facebook regarding the Epub thing ;)
<SilverLion> hi btw
<philipballew> SilverLion, whats up!
<philipballew> when did I comment there?
<philipballew> i am sooooo out of it
<SilverLion> philipballew: i'm mixing you with a guy called philip bailey :D
 * SilverLion punishes himself
<philipballew> oh, my bad
<philipballew> its cool!
<SilverLion> so am i right? u are philip bailey?
<philipballew> nope. philip ballew
<philipballew> my nic is my name
<SilverLion> gn8
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-02
<Unit193> Weird, thevarguy.com is giving some sort of odd 500 error that you don't normally see in a browser, but can with firebug.
<dholbach> good morning
<SilverLion> hi there
<SilverLion> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi SilverLion
<akgraner> SilverLion, are you logged in to google or FB?
<SilverLion> i am on g+
<SilverLion> AlanBell: just got your email regarding the lubuntu-irc ops thing. you dont need to be sorry for removing me ... it's been my own wish because i wanna focus on my work ;) I am totally ok with this ;)
<AlanBell> :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-03
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: hey, ping me tomorrow once you're available, so we can talk about the interviews :)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, will do that's what I am working on now
<akgraner> but I am about to turn in
<JoseeAntonioR> ok@
<JoseeAntonioR> !
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-04
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: hey, busy atm?
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, just walked back in the door
<akgraner> sorry
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> no problem
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I'll CC you on the email that will go out tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: great, I'll be here at night, around 10pm your time
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, what day do you get in again? Sunday or Saturday?
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, I'll try to be here saturday morning, but I'll be flying since saturday afternoon, until sunday morning, pretty early
<akgraner> ok then Sunday once you get settled we can go over stuff as well
<JoseeAntonioR> that's perfect
<akgraner> Also on Monday, once I make sure the summit displays are good  - I'll introduce you to some more people etc - it will all work out :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> yay, I'm pretty excited about all of this
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I'm glad - the Novacut folks are awesome and I've already prepped them that there will be some community helping with a few of the interviews
<akgraner> so they are excited as well
<JoseeAntonioR> great, so everything's ready now
<akgraner> just about
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: just one offtopic question: what can I do in case my session hasn't been scheduled yet?
<akgraner> ping jcastro and ask him about it or email him and ask him about it
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks!
<akgraner> or just ask in the #ubuntu-community-team channel
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> good morning, dholbach!
<dholbach> hi JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: how's it going? getting ready for UDS?
<dholbach> yeah :-)
<dholbach> how about you? how are you doing?
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm fine too, getting ready to fly in about 24 hours, I've got a surprise for you ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> Just a clue: it's Peruvian
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, oh? what is it? :)
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, sorry I missed the message earlier :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: you in-route yet?
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'll arrive Sunday afternoon
<bkerensa> good journeys
<bkerensa> :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<dholbach> to you too
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> the IRCC has just issued a call for operators http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/05/04/call-for-irc-operators/
 * pleia2 adds link to UWN
<pleia2> AlanBell: want it to be x-posted to fridge? (it won't go to planet again)
<AlanBell> yes please
<pleia2> okies
<pleia2> there we go :) http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/05/04/call-for-irc-operators/
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-05
<pleia2> ok, cleaned up the doc and send the mail out to summary writers
 * pleia2 starting early, going to be a busy weekend
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I'll wear an Ubuntu t-shirt tomorrow night so you can find us :)
<pleia2> in baggage claim
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: great, thank you! :) I'll be with a blue shirt and a white t-shirt, and jeans
<pleia2> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: are you going with MJ?
<pleia2> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> ok! I'll send you an email if the flight is late
<pleia2> ok, we'll track it on flightaware.com too
<pleia2> (we both do a lot of traveling, so a lot of flight tracking before airport runs :))
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, great, and thanks again! :)
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: any flavors meetings this week?
<pleia2> wow, we're doing great on summaries :)
<benonsoftware> pleia2: HOw many are left to do? :)
 * pleia2 checks
<pleia2> they're done :)
<Unit193> "Mahmoud Ibrahem"  has a deadlink to LP.
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> fixed, and moved the remaining summaries over
<pleia2> email is off to the editors, I'll add stats and things tomorrow
<pleia2> and I'm going to try to sneak this out the door tomorrow evening my time ;)
<pleia2> then I don't need to worry about publishing at UDS
<SilverLion> pleia2: doing a great job as always ;)
<pleia2> thanks :)
 * benonsoftware gives pleia2 a cookie :)
<pleia2> cookie++
 * SilverLion is just about to finish another issue of the Full Circle Magazine
<Unit193> !cookie
<Unit193> Sadness.
<pleia2> oh right, I owe an email to ronnie
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-06
<SilverLion> wb akgraner
<pleia2> good morning news friends!
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha pleia2 ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> and a good evening to you!
<pleia2> hey MrChrisDruif
<pleia2> I think no flavors meetings this week? (hardly any regular ones either!)
<Unit193> Just reran, and I didn't catch any broken links, have you checked with yours yet?
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; I only know about IRCC meeting (which I've missed ^_^)
<pleia2> not yet, thanks Unit193
 * pleia2 pulls in the stats
 * pleia2 gets distracted by 40 things, now starts on stats for real
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe ^_^
<pleia2> Unit193: wanna run it again? I just have to add "In this Issue" and then publish, which I'll do this evening
<pleia2> (and some general cleanup, like pulling out unused sections)
 * pleia2 heads out to lunch
<Unit193> pleia2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue264 checked out fine in mine and w3c.
<JoseeAntonioR> Silverlion: ping!
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> Silverlion: hey! you pinged me a couple days ago
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: i did. but no time at the moment
<JoseeAntonioR> Silverlion: ok, just send me an email once you have time
 * JoseeAntonioR goes for lunch.
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-29
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I'll go through the wiki on my lunch break today for a final review etc and we'll shoot for releasing at 5pm my time today.
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: sounds great, let's do it
<akgraner> :-)
<smartboyhw_> \o/
<smartboyhw_> Thank you JoseeAntonioR and akgraner for making UWN awesome! <3
<akgraner> smartboyhw_, we try - but it really takes everyone - JoseeAntonioR did most of the work on this one, I just tweak here and there and copy and paste these days :-)
<smartboyhw> akgraner: There is a Ubuntu Release Calendar in http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ which is empty. Would it be possible to add back the Saucy items?
<akgraner> smartboyhw, of I'll get it from Pete
<smartboyhw> akgraner: Thanks! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> ready for release now
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach_: ping
<dholbach_> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach_: see PM in a sev
<JoseeAntonioR> sec*
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, finishing a call give me just afew
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, no worries at all
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, once I can login to this wiki :-)
<akgraner> grrrr
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, try clearing the cache
<JoseeAntonioR> or maybe report the error at #canonical-sysadmin, it's been there for two days
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, work in progress has been removed
<akgraner> it's all yours
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: ok! /me checks
<JoseeAntonioR> there's just a trivial change and I'll go for the rest
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: oh, I have a question, raring was released on the 25th, should we include all changes done since the start of the month? that's how it is right now
<JoseeAntonioR> or should we only keep the after-release ones
<akgraner> In the past we started at Beta including the release.  Just look at the past UWN that had the release in it and see how it was done
<JoseeAntonioR> ok then!
<akgraner> One of the reasons we started including it was to avoid the long list when it was released
<akgraner> including it at Beta I meant
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: ok, so email is waiting for approval
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> approved
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, sending the other emails
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: forums can be found at http://joseeantonior.com/forum.post
<akgraner> did you fix the spaces
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, can you fix the spaces
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, sure
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: in the meanwhile, fridge submitted
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, k me looks
<JoseeAntonioR> and forums fixed, same link
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, are you still logged into the Fridge?
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: yep, sorry, fixed
<cody-somerville> akgraner: Hey. Would you please remove me as an administrator for the ubuntu-news mailing list?
<akgraner> cody-somerville, sure
<akgraner> how are you? (Stranger)
<akgraner> :-P
<cody-somerville> akgraner: Doing well, thanks. :)
<cody-somerville> akgraner: Yourself?
<akgraner> Pretty good - Having fun at Linaro loving building the community there the ARM space is pretty cool
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, Fridge and Forums done  - I'll post on social Media now
<JoseeAntonioR> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue314
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks, akgraner!
<akgraner> cody-somerville, it's done
<cody-somerville> akgraner: Kudos! :)
<akgraner> :-)
<Unit193> No unexpected broken links.
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> yay!
<akgraner> Thank you for checking that
<Unit193> Sure.
<akgraner> Ok it's been social media'd :-)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, are you updating the wiki?
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, right, missed that one!
<JoseeAntonioR> for sure
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: all done
<JoseeAntonioR> I need to go now, thanks again!
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-03
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: hey, do you think you can collect links today and tomorrow morning so I can send out the email tomorrow as soon as I get back from school?
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I'll work on it a little later tonight, but really anyone on the team can as well :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, is anyone available for link collecting?
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-05
<smartboyhw> Hmm? Why did UWN track me on G+?
<smartboyhw> pleia2, akgraner, JoseeAntonioR: What happened to this weeks UWN? Both the wiki and the Google Docs draft is empty…
<smartboyhw> No one knows?
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-28
<pleia2> moving stuff over to wiki now
 * pleia2 eyes the wiki giving 500 errors
<pleia2> Unit193: link check, please? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue365
<pleia2> and sent off to editors
<pleia2> putting dholbach's membership board email on the fridge now
<Unit193> pleia2: Looks all alive to me.
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-29
<jose> publishing UWN
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue365
<silverlion> good morning news-team ;)
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-01
<jose> working on quantal EOL announcement
<jose> posted on fridge
<pleia2> jose: thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-04
<jose> email sent to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-27
<jose> email sent to editors
<PaulW2U> Initial review correcting minor errors and spellings done. Will read through in full later.
<PaulW2U> Editorial review done.
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U \o/
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-28
<pleia2> publishing is still on my agenda today, but need a break from computer before my eyeballs fall out, will be back soon
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 414 for the week April 20 - 26, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue414
 * pleia2 drops 10.04 from template and adds 15.04
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-30
<pleia2> updating fridge w/ 10.04 eol announcement
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-01
<PaulW2U> pleia2: More post all the way from SFO. Thanks!
<pleia2> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-02
<PaulW2U> In the absence of a summary writers email made a start on summaries leaving Planet, Canonical and Press for others to do
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-03
<pleia2> sorry about forgetting the email :\ sent now
 * PaulW2U counts summaries after writing a few - 13 to do
 * ahoneybun will work on a few later today
<pleia2> thanks :)
 * ahoneybun wrote 3
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> thanks for tackling planet ones, most important :)
<ahoneybun> I just saw which ones I could take
<ahoneybun> pleia2: you have my address still right?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: I do, shall I send stickers? :) (along with some more UW ones)
<ahoneybun> pleia2: if you have some needing a good home, yes plese :)
<ahoneybun> *please
<pleia2> k
<ahoneybun> still have one spot on the front of my notebook
<ahoneybun> pleia2: when was the first time you left the country?
<pleia2> Canada, 2008 (I was 26)
<pleia2> in 2009 I went to England, which was my first time overseas
<ahoneybun> I'm going to spain
<ahoneybun> (22)
<pleia2> nice, I've never been, my father was a big fan of Madrid though
<ahoneybun> cool
 * ahoneybun is excited
<pleia2> for akademy, I assume? :)
<ahoneybun> yea
<pleia2> an ubuntu developer summit is what first got me to mainland europe, brussels in 2010
<ahoneybun> sadly the last UDS was in Orlando when I was near it but did not think of asking my parents
<pleia2> well, one of the last :)
<pleia2> oakland and copenhagen came after
<pleia2> oakland was local to me, that was nice
<ahoneybun> still was the closet I could have gotten
<pleia2> I'll have to remember to say hi next time I'm in south florida
<ahoneybun> :) we'll grab a beer lol
<pleia2> :D
<ahoneybun> go to https://funkybuddhabrewery.com/
<pleia2> nice
<ahoneybun> cool place
<ahoneybun> I'm waiting to see where FOSSETCON it this year
 * pleia2 nods
<ahoneybun> if HP has more hat swag I'll keep mine closer this time (left mine at the hotel.....)
<ahoneybun> if they can make it again of course
<ahoneybun> go to this then http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/
<pleia2> I'm not making it out to either this year, too much other stuff going on :\
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> LIFE
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-02
<tsimonq2> *double take* *runs to finish them up*
<tsimonq2> pleia2: did what I could today, sorry it wasn't more
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks for your help
<pleia2> going to copy over what we have and add stats
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue464
<pleia2> sent to editors, going to find food now
<Unit193> Dead: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-arizona/3346-xenial-xerus-(16.04-lts)-release-party/  ---  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tw/3352-ubuntu-16.04-release-party-@-taipei/
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks, fixed
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-03
<pleia2> working on the release now
<tsimonq2> pleia2: awesome, got the emails and such :)
<tsimonq2> forgot to post something here :P
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 464 for the week April 24 - May 1, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue464
<pleia2> :D
<tsimonq2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-05
<tsimonq2> pleia2: two things, one, when are we stopping with Discourse and UWN and if Microsoft picks it up, would we still post there?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and two, can I help publish next week?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: (by Discourse and UWN I mean when are we going to stop posting UWN on Discourse)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I haven't been able to participate in UOS, so I don't know what you're talking about
<pleia2> are they shutting down discourse? what does that have to do with microsoft?
<pleia2> and yeah, we can release together next week, but I really need you helping with summaries, been bullet-pointing a lot lately
<pleia2> heading off for the evening now
<tsimonq2> alright bye pleia2
<tsimonq2> pleia2: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/closing-down-this-site-feedback-wanted/2700 will give you a nice tl;dr
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yeah, since they're shutting down discourse we can stop posting to it now
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/26743507232/in/dateposted-public/
<ahoneybun> :)))
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: \o/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-06
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2 around?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: yep
<ahoneybun> test something?
<tsimonq2> sure
<ahoneybun> if it wants to work with me lol
<ahoneybun> we have 2 new ubuntu members from yesterdays meeting
<ahoneybun> email sent
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-07
<pleia2> been sick, behind on UWN things
<pleia2> but honestly I think that just means we skip a week
<pleia2> not been the most active of weeks anyway
<pleia2> so we'll pick up with a 2 week edition in a couple days
<pleia2> if anyone else is able to add articles from this week, feel free
<pleia2> UOS happened, but covering that a week later is ok
#ubuntu-news 2017-05-01
<pleia2> adding 12.04 eol announcement to the fridge
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Thanks
<pleia2> btw, not sure if anyone else is doing this, but I sign up for the daily google alerts for "ubuntu" https://www.google.com/alerts
<pleia2> sends you a daily digest of news containing the word, if anything was in the news that day
<pleia2> sometimes it gets /other/ ubuntus ;) but it's mostly us
<guiverc> thanks pleia2 - didn't know of it, will sign up.  thanks
#ubuntu-news 2017-05-02
<tsimonq2> guiverc: I really appreciate your work on UWN this weekend, much appreciated. :)
<tsimonq2> jose: I'm not good enough with Spanish to determine whether or not this is worth including: http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2017/04/ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s01e01.html
<tsimonq2> jose: If it is, then I'll put it in the doc, and it would be great if you could write a summary, we can put it in the next issue. :)
<guiverc> :)
<tsimonq2> Almost done, throwing it through a link checker then doing one last proofread.
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 506 for the week of April 24 - 30, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue506
#ubuntu-news 2017-05-05
<guiverc_t> planet 2, insight 5, press 3 (inc. omg), blogo 0, audio 1  at present; inc. 1 press I recommend drop  - if someone wants to give opinion on 17.10 one in press; please do
<guiverc_t> pleia2, oogle alert just paid off & gave me a [uwn] entry, thanks again.
<pleia2> guiverc_t: glad to hear it :)
<tsimonq2> I'll be at LFNW this weekend so I *might* not have time for UWN, but we'll see
#ubuntu-news 2017-05-06
<guiverc_t> summaries done on UWN; but week not yet done
#ubuntu-news 2018-04-30
<Wild_Man> Hello krytarik and Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> krytarik, where are we at in getting the letter published?
<krytarik> Ohai!  Just at the right time! \o/
<krytarik> Wiki page is just done.
<Wild_Man> cool
<Wild_Man> I can take care of the forum, M/L lists, social media, FB is not playing nice with FF but I hope I can make the short post
<krytarik> Wild_Man: First off though, "git pull" again.
<Wild_Man> Okay
<krytarik> Yeah, FB is always a problem to log in to here too..
<Wild_Man> I can log in but I keep getting a script error and it does not want to stop even after hitting the stop button
<Wild_Man> I will get started in a few minutes, I need to take care of something real quick
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Now that you are present - we can relax .. there is now no sweat :D
<krytarik> Well, I for one still have got to do some bits, but certainly not as many now.. :)
<Bashing-om> well, the gofer at your command :D
<krytarik> Fridge post done.  Google+ next.
<krytarik> Done too.
<krytarik> Wild_Man: You want me to do one of Twitter and FB too?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, if you want too, that would be nice!
<krytarik> Only one though - pick one! >_>
<Wild_Man> do FB please since it is giving me a lot of trouble
<krytarik> Heh, figured. :D
<Wild_Man> :)
<Wild_Man> krytarik, is this an advertisement on our twitter page?  http://inboxreads.co/n/Ubuntu-Weekly-Newsletter
<krytarik> Looking, sec..
<krytarik> Where do you see that exactly?
<krytarik> FB done too btw..
<Wild_Man> it is on our twitter page
<krytarik> Yes..  Not seeing it.
<krytarik> Oh, I've got adblock enabled here.. :D
<Wild_Man> it is under notifications
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: what I see on the inbox is last week's issue .
<krytarik> Cannot confirm this.
<Wild_Man> ok
<Wild_Man> krytarik, it is from https://twitter.com/inboxreads
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Well, it's a tweet by some whatever, mentioning and linking us - but also linking their own page, can't see a particular issue here though.
<krytarik> Good job everyone btw! \o/
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I have been wondering why we do not close the newsletter thread so people can not post in it? someone just did, but I let it go last week since I have never seen a post in there before
<krytarik> Yeah, I'm not sure it was ever closed before either - but tbh, I see no particular reason why we should do so either.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik Atta-boys are good to see :)
<Wild_Man> I am not sure about it but it seems to me we would not want a lot of people posting to the thread
<krytarik> Otherwise, I've already been thinking about why we continue posting there in the first place - but if it spawns contact to the community like this..
<Wild_Man> Indeed, you all did a good job, I am still not fully recovered, so I am pacing myself
<Wild_Man> A little more exposure never hurts
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I mean can you check if the previous threads before we started are closed?
<Wild_Man> I will look but I think they have been left open and only get closed by the bot after a year but I have never seen a post in there so I thought people did not have posting privileges in that forum
<krytarik> Maybe people usually just have nothing to say there.. :D
<Wild_Man> I found one post in the last two years but they have been left open until the bot closes them after a year
<krytarik> Yeah, looks like.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: How about that the post gets closed when the next issue is published ? exposure and relations with the community can only be good .
<krytarik> Like I said, I don't mind a little potential interaction with the community there - it follows the same pattern as the social media stuff really.
<krytarik> No need to manually close older threads either imo.
<krytarik> And I was actually delighted to see this specific post there. :)
<Wild_Man> me too,
<Bashing-om> 3
<Wild_Man> Debating whether I should reply
<krytarik> With whom? :D
<Wild_Man> he is supposed to start helping after the 1st of may
<Wild_Man> Myself LOL
<Bashing-om> Think would be a good thing to reply - as you are directly addressed :)
<Wild_Man> probably
<Wild_Man> things are looking up
<Bashing-om> I personally do not want a repeat of this week's pressures . But look at all krytarik taught me :)
<krytarik> Well, first time is always a bit of a curve.. ;)
<krytarik> And you didn't too badly really! :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, did you put everything on the wiki?
<krytarik> Yes, he did!
<Bashing-om> do-it, do it again .. still goofed, do-it again :)
<Wild_Man> that is the learning process, when I am refreshed most of the wiki is not to hard for me but it is long gathering all the info just at the last minute to put in the wiki
<krytarik> The only one of the data gathering task that I did, is the updates section - because that's always a bit more finicky.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: we were lucky as 18.04 was released .. and nothing of import to report after that event .
<krytarik> We have yet to get his @ubuntu.com alias working though, Gmail apparently being stubborn.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: He lies ! .. held my hand all the way through this .
<krytarik> Yes, hand holding, but not doing stuff mostly!
<Wild_Man> I did read that kernel 4.15 reached EOL but that will have to wait until next time, it is important but I also checked and 4.16 has not been pushed yet
<Bashing-om> same user name and password at each end .. maybe Goggle just does not like that ?
<Wild_Man> it takes hand holding sometimes in the beginning
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Gmail doesn't even know about that..
<Wild_Man> gmail has become more of a pain in the last year or two
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: 4.15: I did see that, and as 18.04 is LTS support for that kernel series for 5 years . Hummmmm .
<Wild_Man> I think they are going to push out 4.16 it is ready has to do with the meltdown and spectre issue, is what I read
<Wild_Man> I am going to rest, I have a long week by myself while every one is out of town
<krytarik> Oh, we still have to update the 'current' stuff on the wiki, plus the archive this time..
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you going to do learn that?
<krytarik> And if either you does it, please update the Twitter link to uppercase "Ubuntu_News" there too. :)
<Bashing-om> twitter and FB I do avoid !
<krytarik> Bashing-om: More specifically, we are looking at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter  here, and the wiki tasks from #20 up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<Bashing-om> krytarik: looking .
<krytarik> And just add the previous issue 524 here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Archive
<Wild_Man> let me know if I need to help, I am feeling over tired again already but I will get it done, I hope this passes soon
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Working on it .. see how I flounder through.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you will do good!
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Well, so far so good :D
<krytarik> Twitter and FBI.. :D
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-01
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, did you get it done okay?
<Bashing-om> Could be .. I still await krytarik final verdict .
<krytarik> Huh?  We done..
<Wild_Man> Excellent!
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: That ^ answers that :P
<Bashing-om> I start cleaning here to get preped to start allover again :)
<Wild_Man> Yepers
<krytarik> pleia2: While I'm not particularly likely to file a ticket on this, I believe it shouldn't be left unsaid that while one can do edits on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies - the logging on it seems to be broken.
<krytarik> That is, it registers the revisions but not much more - no dates, no diff..
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: uwn got rss?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Well, for rss I use Liferea .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: nono, i mean the newslettre does it have an rss stream?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: he process is to gather the articles of interest, place them onto a gdoc work work document, once the gdoc is complete transfer to the wiki, and the wiki is what is published ( a lot of scripts to make that happen )
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i know but some ubuntu wiki's have rss too, like insights
<Bashing-om> No UWN does not incorporate a RSS feed .
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: This is what we populate : https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit .
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<Wild_Man> lotuspsychje, no not at this time, we just got UWN back up and there may be changes in the future but we need to get our feet grounded first
<lotuspsychje> okay seems alot of interest again Wild_Man
<lotuspsychje> Wild_Man Bashing-om this is why i ask, if i added uwn to my rss feeds on irc, it would trigger more user to read
<Wild_Man> lotuspsychje, we are trying to get more interest that is for sure, yes some we could use more
<Wild_Man> how hard would that be?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Oh ! Now I understand . Bit this I do not know .
<Bashing-om> bit/but*
<Wild_Man> what channel lotuspsychje ? you need to discuss this with krytarik also!
<lotuspsychje> rss wouldnt be too hard to setup
<lotuspsychje> check your invite Wild_Man
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, UWN goes to both fridge & planet; they both have RSS feeds I grab in liferea
<lotuspsychje> nice hint guiverc
<Bashing-om> Heads up: Death in the family this morning and I will not be able to devote a lot of attention to UWN.
<krytarik> Ugh, sorry to hear this. :(
<Bashing-om> While I sit here waiting - I do what I can to find new material - my assistance may be real spotty :(
<Bashing-om> On the maybe list ? : https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Waiting-Survey-Results . I have not observed a lot of concern in what ubuntu is gathering .
<krytarik> You can do as guiverc does rather regularly - and stick comments to the respective entry.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: ^ good; will comply .
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-02
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, my condolences my friend!
<Wild_Man> Hello krytarik, it is okay to post links about gnome since Ubuntu uses it know correct?
<krytarik> Of course - even KDE is, and in fact we already did. >_>
<Wild_Man> Okay, just checking I am running on very little sleep
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Thanks - we go on :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, indeed but some times it is not easy
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Been burying kin folk all  my life, as tough as it is soon enough it will be my turn .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know how that is
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-03
<Wild_Man> krytarik, is it okay with you if some of the links from the blogs are added to other news to fill in the gaps a bit?
<krytarik> Well, not if they are from news blogs.
<Wild_Man> for example omgubuntu
<Wild_Man> does that qualify as a news blog?
<krytarik> Yeah, that's exactly the type I had in mind here.
<Wild_Man> okay thanks, I will move it then
<krytarik> Also, it makes no sense to move posts to other sections they don't really fit in, just because that section is little used while the one they do fit in is overused - then I'd rather try and decide which posts in the latter are the most relevant.
<krytarik> Like I've already dropped some earlier today for this reason.
<lotuspsychje> krytarik Wild_Man i found uwn newsletter rss feeds on fridge, tnx to guiverc hint
<krytarik> Yeah, I'm using that for years already myself too. >_>
<lotuspsychje> perhaps an idea to add few ubuntu feeds to a news rss in here?
<lotuspsychje> so you guys can easyly find articles?
<krytarik> Well, if you mean broaden our spectrum a little - sure, if you got any suggestions.
<lotuspsychje> krytarik: lets say you run a limnoria bot here, you can add rss plugin, then announce news here
<lotuspsychje> like, insights, usn,fridge,etc
<krytarik> Eww, that'd be a little much.. O_o
<lotuspsychje> yeah its a bit spammy indeed
<lotuspsychje> krytarik: the idea was i talked with bashing-om and Wild_Man about, is i added !fridge to my rss announce in channel, so users get back to know UWN, more users=more joy=more interest
<krytarik> http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/paulw2u_feedlist.opml - this is what we are more or less subscribed to individually currently btw.
<lotuspsychje> so now every new issue, gets to announce :p
<lotuspsychje> krytarik: nice list
<lotuspsychje> these are ours:
<krytarik> Where are you running said bot btw?
<lotuspsychje> <[MARVIN]> lotuspsychje: add, anandtech, announce add, announce list, announce remove, arstechnica, engadget, fridge, gizmodo, info, insights, kodi, linuxjournal, lxer, macrumours, omgubuntu, packetstorm, phoronix, remove, rss, snaps, softpedia, trailers, ubports, and usn
<krytarik> Yep, that'll be similarly spammy indeed. :P
<lotuspsychje> krytarik: well we dont have them all announced
<lotuspsychje> most of them we use manual trigger
<lotuspsychje> but i like the idea of a seperate channel for rss spam i dont mind :p
<lotuspsychje> check your invite krytarik
<krytarik> Yep, did. :P
<Bashing-om> seen this : http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1522 ? sabdfl scam alert .
<leftyfb> "you are most likely being targeted by fraudsters" ... as in, there's a small possibility you're being contacted by Mark about a make-money-fast story that refers to him and crypto-currency? :)
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Uh Huh .. will be old when we publish .. Not worth the effort to include ?
<leftyfb> it was posted 2 hours ago
<leftyfb> when will we next publish?
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: But we do not issue UWN for 3 more days .
<leftyfb> maybe things like this might need a post to twitter instead? or a RT if he's got one out there. That's my opinion.
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Our release target is Monday eve .
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Wildman  handles PR. not on at this time; Will see what he thinks when he appears .
<Wild_Man> bashfulrobot, how are you doing?
<Wild_Man> sorry I meant bashing-om
<bashfulrobot> Wild_Man: hey, how goes?
<bashfulrobot> Ah, ok. Np
<wxl> <bashfulrobot> what, me? you want meeeee???????????
<wxl> <Wild_Man> no, actually
<wxl> <bashfulrobot> :
<wxl> ''''''''''''''(
<bashfulrobot> wxl: always man.
<Wild_Man> bashfulrobot, good and you?
<wxl> it's ok, i still like you bashfulrobot :)
<bashfulrobot> Wild_Man: not bad
<bashfulrobot> wxl: good. I was stressed there for a second
<wxl> hahahahah
<Wild_Man> that is good, I am not use to someone with bash in there name other then bashing-om so tab fail
<bashfulrobot> wxl: maybe even a tear
<Wild_Man> Hi wxl
<bashfulrobot> Haha. It happens
<wxl> hey Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> Indeed
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Hello, I tweeted about the scam alert but I did it from the forums account because uwn account is really only for posting when the letter has been published
<Wild_Man> I hope you are doing okay!
<krytarik> Well, like I said recently, we can also use the social media outlets when there are other news that we also post to the Fridge - but yeah, in this case it doesn't apply either, so..
<Wild_Man> I did not think it applied and I still thought is should be posted
<Wild_Man> I posted it to the forum under announcements, I can not remember the last time something was posted in that forum, there is no old thread in that forum at all
<krytarik> lol
<Wild_Man> I guess they have all been archived
<Wild_Man> krytarik, you think we can use this and where to place it https://www.networkworld.com/article/3269587/linux/customizing-your-text-colors-on-the-linux-command-line.html
<krytarik> In the forums post, I would link to the actual blog entry page (https://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1522) and drop the trailing colon off the title.
<krytarik> And looking..
<krytarik> Well, that's a how-to, and we don't post about how-to's.
<Wild_Man> I wondered if we did or not since I have not seen any
<Wild_Man> Made the changes to the forum post
<Wild_Man> Thanks
<krytarik> Sure.
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-04
<krytarik> I've just cleaned up the feed list a little btw: http://paste.openstack.org/raw/GLB803wB1OyKAXmSxf4L/
<Wild_Man> Thanks I was going to mention earlier that it had a lot of non-useful info
<krytarik> The Linux.com one has a broader spectrum now btw - all topics rather than just desktop.
<Wild_Man> okay
<krytarik> And of course, as usual everybody feel free to make suggestions for new sources - as sometimes it feels a little narrow..
<krytarik> Eh, overlooked updating the Fridge entry there though.
<krytarik> <outline title="The Fridge" text="The Fridge" description="The Fridge" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://fridge.ubuntu.com/feed/" htmlUrl="http://fridge.ubuntu.com/"/>
<krytarik> Or in fact "Ubuntu Fridge" too.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, make is say Ubuntu Fridge?
<Wild_Man> is/it
<krytarik> Well, it's just for whom is using the feed list anyway.  Also just noticed the FeedBurner one is better on it. >_>
<krytarik> Eh nvm, my Thunderbird disagrees, it just sucks in the browser. :P
<Wild_Man> ok
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: How the Twitter and GitHub Password Logging Issues Could Happen @ https://systemoverlord.com/2018/05/03/how-the-twitter-and-github-password-logging-issues-could-happen.html
<krytarik> So with further updates, this is the current list: http://paste.openstack.org/raw/35Khrgb5HqsQbMAHOOlm/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Insights:: LXD Clusters: A Primer @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/05/03/lxd-clusters-a-primer/ (by Michael Iatrou)
<krytarik> Except after flipping RSS to Atom, I just noticed there are differences between the two in both the post titles and the content. >_>
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Insights:: LXD Clusters: A Primer @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/05/03/lxd-clusters-a-primer/ (by Michael Iatrou)
<tsimonq2> I spy with my little eye a new RSS feed bot. >:D
<tsimonq2> Although... what are those dups?
<krytarik> Good question..
<tsimonq2> krytarik: ooh ooh ooh xkcd? :D :D
<krytarik> Hahaha :D
<krytarik> Seriously though, could use! :P
<tsimonq2> I wonder if you can pipe lp:uwn branch commit notifications here.
<tsimonq2> And maybe tweets...
<krytarik> Not quite, because like everything else Git on LP, as mentioned yesterday, no feeds yet.
<tsimonq2> Bah.
<tsimonq2> Do we have a bug number?
<krytarik> Not that I'm aware of.
<krytarik> That is, I certainly looked a few times myself, and I think just recently too again.
<tsimonq2> OK.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Insights:: LXD Clusters: A Primer @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/05/03/lxd-clusters-a-primer/ (by Michael Iatrou)
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Spammy spam is not good spam.
<krytarik> Insights might get a fly on this soon indeed. :P
<krytarik> Tbh, while I was overauling the feed list, I noticed errors on that feed too, so..
<krytarik> Wild_Man: http://paste.openstack.org/raw/lN4tvlXyRz03dwRE6Za5/ - current list, rearranged a bit, and got rid of Linux.com altogether because it's mostly just howto's anyway.
<Wild_Man> thanks krytarik
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: GoFundMe: errors and bait-and-switch @ https://danielpocock.com/gofundme-beware-bait-and-switch
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu MATE 18.10 Will Drop 32-Bit Support for New Installations @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-mate-18-10-will-drop-32-bit-support-for-new-installations-520980.shtml (by Softpedia News (Marius Nestor))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Budgie 18.10 Is Also Dropping Support for 32-Bit Installations @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-budgie-18-10-is-also-dropping-support-for-32-bit-installations-520982.shtml (by Softpedia News (Marius Nestor))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Budgie 18.10 Is Also Dropping Support for 32-Bit Installations @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-budgie-18-10-is-also-dropping-support-for-32-bit-installations-520982.shtml (by Softpedia News (Marius Nestor))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu MATE & Budgie Drop 32-bit ISOs @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131002 (by Joey Sneddon)
<krytarik> Bashing-om, Wild_Man: Please force-update your local UWN repo again - I've just added the last script we currently use (wiki to forums) to the Python 3 support list, and also updated the intro generated by the publishing scripts.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: "  git pull; git pull --hard origin/master " do it ?
<Wild_Man> Thanks krytarik
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, git fetch; git reset --hard origin/master
<krytarik> ..Yes!
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Done git update :) // And while we are here .. tomorrow I will absent all day .. Funeral in upstate .
<krytarik> Ok, thanks for the heads-up - and luckily this won't be a problem wrt the UWN schedule anyway.. :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: For the naunce caught up - we have Sunday to polish up, and monday to get the wiki out .
<krytarik> Yes, Saturday is rather a gap day on it anyway.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: :) sweat condition 10: relieved .
<krytarik> lol
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-05
<krytarik> guiverc: Ohai! :)  And it's not just about Lubuntu anymore now - they already did a while ago.
<guiverc> ? - you talking about the summary i'm (can't think of a word)
<krytarik> Yes.
<krytarik> "all seeds"
<guiverc> s/can't think of word/hacking/  :)
<krytarik> Haha. :D
<Bashing-om> \0
<lotuspsychje> krytarik: let me know
<krytarik> Done.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This is the Data Ubuntu Collects About Your System @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=130781 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Podcast Ubuntu y otras hierbas S02E06: UbuCon Europe 2018 @ http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2018/05/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s02e06.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Marcos Costales))
<oerheks> 18.10 Cosmic C ..... http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/Release
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Ubuntu 18.10 Codename Is Out of This World @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=130974 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Insights:: Design and Web team summary – 20 April 2018 @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/20/design-and-web-team-summary-20-april-2018/ (by Robin Winslow)
<krytarik> I swear, the Insights feed.. >_>
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Insights:: Design and Web team summary – 20 April 2018 @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/20/design-and-web-team-summary-20-april-2018/ (by Robin Winslow)
<krytarik> Unit193: ^ :3
<Unit193> Done.
<krytarik> Killed for good?
<Unit193> Mhm.
<krytarik> I mean certainly there are more than this one on the Canonical infra, but apparently...
<krytarik> And thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-06
<onefallen> Wild_Man I made it Thanks Bud!
<Bashing-om> onefallen: :)
<krytarik> Oooh!  There we go! \o/
<onefallen> I did not see you till just now Bashing-om and Hello to krytarik also ;)
<Bashing-om> onefallen: I too just arrived .. see what we are all up to .. and then GO .
<onefallen> Yep same here after finding out I could not use 1fallen as a nick! LOL
<krytarik> "lfallen" - and nobody will see the diff even! :P
<krytarik> Seriously, that's not too bad.. >_>
<Bashing-om> onefallen: Them little things that make for such hugh stumbling blocks . Have you gained write access yet ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Dylan McCall: My tiny home server with Ubuntu Core, Nextcloud and Syncthing @ https://dylanmc.ca//-/blog/2018/05/05/my-tiny-home-server-with-ubuntu-core-nextcloud-and-syncthing/
<onefallen> Write access to what? Lead me oh wise one
<Bashing-om> onefallen: u had in mind the UWN gdoc working document and the UWN to be wiki .
<Bashing-om> I had in mind*
<onefallen> @ krytarik yes i don't care about a name but trying to login here with 1fallen was my pitfall
<oerheks> Cosmic C*(animal) - https://twitter.com/popey/status/992447533736742915
<oerheks> Crocodile, Centipede, C...
<onefallen> Bashing-om still trying to get that sorted out for the Wiki>>>ever since I stepped down as Mod I can no longer login to Wiki or LP
<krytarik> oerheks: Heh, another blog I see.. >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: But good ^^ to report .. good 'nuff for "General News " ?
<krytarik> Are ye kiddin? :P
<onefallen> Dido ^^^
<onefallen> I like the reference to Cobra sounds better than camel
<krytarik> I mean even OMG Ubuntu only got bothered enough after a few days with no more than the half announced codename to throw out a blog post on it..
<oerheks> well, development is in the repos, with a name
<Bashing-om> krytarik: as much as I try to keep ip. I was not aware tht (C)animal was just a place holder. Sure others are also unprepared :(
<Bashing-om> ip/up*
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic
<onefallen> Yep seen that link^^^
<Bashing-om> I vetted for ' canny canine ' .. will settle happily for cosmic canine :)
<krytarik> Well, while there is still no official announcement of even half the name, and the archive of it hasn't been opened yet either, I guess if we really wanted we could follow the lead of all the blogs and just link to any of them... >_>
<onefallen> Yep we did here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390886
<Wild_Man> hi onefallen
<onefallen> Hiya Wild_Man Guys I just got done with a bike race so I'm going to get soom food in me see you all soon :D
<Wild_Man> congrats 3rd place is awesome!
<onefallen> Opps Some not Soom
<onefallen> Thanks no so bad for a old fart (Me)
<Wild_Man> not bad for someone half your age
<Wild_Man> or 20 even
<Bashing-om> onefallen: Or as soon/soom .. as the case may be :)
<onefallen> Ha Ha See you all Cheers and Thanks Wild_Man
<krytarik> Page closers.. :(
<Wild_Man> I was going to post a link and tell him why he can no longer edit wiki pages and how to fixd t
<krytarik> (I was kidding there.)
<Wild_Man> I am going to send him a pm, I have one from him that I need to reply to anyway
<krytarik> ...I think my opinion on this is, wait until 1.) the full release codename is known, and 2.) any official annoucement has been made.  Other than that, at the start of next week, we'll likely see the opening of its archive for development anyway, with an announcement we can refer to.
<Bashing-om> That sounds like a winner to me . We wait :)
<krytarik> To anyone having brought up the topic actually.
<krytarik> Or we could just link to the LP page of the series and write something handmade on it.. >_>
<Wild_Man> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/
<krytarik> No, not that, the other one.
<Wild_Man> okay
<Wild_Man> I was not sure
<krytarik> Well, it's not Launchpad. >_>
<Wild_Man> as far as I know the second part of the name is just a guess at this point
<krytarik> No, it's nothing yet.
<Wild_Man> only this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic
<krytarik> Wonder if we get the full name within next week already too. >_>
<Wild_Man> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20180505/
<Wild_Man> it will be old news in a week
<Wild_Man> I guess Cosmic CANIMAL is the full name but they are slow at an official announcement
<krytarik> Hahaha, see it worked on you too! :P
<krytarik> Neither part of the codename was ever spelt in all uppercase - so this is what got me suspicious immediately.
<Wild_Man> I see, I try to take things at face value
<krytarik> Tbh, the OMG Ubuntu post on it isn't too unfunny written.. >_>
<Bashing-om> Start the gdoc's migration to the wiki now ?
<krytarik> Could do, yes.
<Bashing-om> gonna begin creating the wiki page :)
<Bashing-om> gdoc is coppied to the new wiki - issue 526 :) Next who up ?
<krytarik> Start doing the data gathering bits?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Sure I can do that - does not matter who does what so long as we keep up with the "order of operations" :P
<krytarik> (Leave the updates one to me like last time though.)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I be slow but I will work at it .
<krytarik> I mean can of course share the tasks with Wild_Man too - but myself I'd like to meddle less with it to get you two the necessary experience.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Oh most certainly agree .. I work at that learning experience . I just be real slow and careful .
<Bashing-om> As only one can be in the wiki at a time .. just falls on who has the time and motivation to get it done .
<krytarik> Not quite - like the last time, when I just pasted the stuff I gathered for you to copy into it.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: caught up and awaiting :) awaiting too to 'save' .
<krytarik> You can save at any time.. :P
<Bashing-om> gonna save at this time :) - I feel the better -  and done .
<Wild_Man> Looks like you are way ahead of the game
<Wild_Man> I would have put it on the wiki tonight but my days are pretty busy at the moment
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have the time .. and need the practice to make perfect :)
<Wild_Man> Okay, I just do not want you to feel like you have to do it all, thanks! :)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have a hard day outside tomorrow so will be late before I can re-focus on UWN .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Any heart-burn if I go ahead and add the images to the wiki page at this time ?
<krytarik> No, of course not - just like the last time.  And sorry, busy with other things right now (scripting..), gonna have a look at what you got there yet a bit later.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, imo no need to wait on that and we need to also remove the sections we are not going to use, I can do that if you want me too/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I was going wait to remove the comments and such until we were sure all additionas were complete.
<Wild_Man> they are we do not need to add anything else this late, yesterday was the deadline
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ya want to do the " Ubuntu Forums Top 5 Threads " prior to removing comments and remove the unused sections ?
<Wild_Man> Yes I will do it
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I can not find where we talked about the criteria you used to get the links from the forum when you do the search, I have looked through my logs, can you post it here and I will paste it to my file for future reference? Thanks! I have to run out for a little bit but not long
<krytarik> Wild_Man: It's all in the comments on the section - when you just visit the link posted there, it'll already have set the right search criteria.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: So I just a first quick look at the page - if you'd like to drop the comments and unused sections, then I'd do the 1.) forums section, 2.) updates section as promised, 3.) fix all things still left, and 4.) post the end result plus diff for you.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: more than willing but Wild_Man has said he would do .
<krytarik> Well, the one who gets to it first, has the lock..
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Wild_Man :: I have the time .. and will remove comments at this time :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Remind me again. how do I populate the "In this Issue" section ?
<krytarik> "./summary.pl 526"
<krytarik> Oh, "summary-uwn.pl" actually.
<krytarik> Doing the forums one right now.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: i did try the foeum one, Do not inderstand what I am looking at - my result was 10 pages of posts .
<krytarik> http://paste.openstack.org/show/PGFlDTnuR3MwPJjUcMfp/
<krytarik> Yes, that's also covered by the comment.
<Bashing-om> sorry for denseness. do not get how to get how to do the forum top posts :( . awaiting the complete wiki beforing ruuning summary-uwn.pl .
<krytarik> Well, once you have dropped the unused sections (and subsections like the Ubuntu membership one), you can actually already run the summary script.
<Bashing-om> Nothing for "Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings" right ? So I can remove that section from the wiki page ?
<krytarik> Yup.  Yup.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K; awaiting Updates and Security pasteings .
<krytarik> http://paste.openstack.org/raw/W1J9YcgTDFLRQGEuB8WI/
<onefallen> Bashing-om I have some links if you want them for Cosmic
<onefallen> but not for  "Team Meetings"
<krytarik> Well, this week is already done anyway - whatever you mean by "some links"
<onefallen> for on example: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-18-10-dropping-i386-images/16715?u=wimpy
<krytarik> Well, we've already got a post on that.
<onefallen> still geeting my sea legs here how about: https://fossbytes.com/ubuntu-18-10-features-release-date-download/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: updates section done . now back to the forum top posts . Still do not get it ! I can be dumber than a box of rocks :P
<onefallen> one more if it is usefull https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/ubuntu-18-10-codename
<Bashing-om> onefallen: We have passed on that one also .. will await the final to report :)
<krytarik> Bashing-om: The missing space in "67575(+190)" and some occurrences of camelcase not being covered yet are further things I've immediately spotted - if you wanna fix those already too.. :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: on ot .. for the space and CamelCases .
<krytarik> Bashing-om: And well, I've also already pasted the forums stuff above.
<onefallen> krytarik tell me what would make me usefull here>>>Tell the new kid what I can add as far as Summaries
<Bashing-om> thunder here .. I may loose power . looking at the radar next .
<krytarik> onefallen: Well, right now just hold off until the new week with another issue starts. :)
<Wild_Man> I am back for a few minutes then have to eat and will be back
<onefallen> Sounds Good
<Wild_Man> hello onefallen
<Wild_Man> can you still log into the forum?
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I think we've got it all covered (did forums myself) or will have shortly.
<onefallen> Hello Wild_Man I was able to login to UF with Old Acoount still.
<Wild_Man> what about new account?
<Wild_Man> the old account is disabled so I do not think you can post from it
<onefallen> Ha! Don't want to push that yet>>but it lets me in to LP (New Account)
<krytarik> onefallen: https://fossbytes.com/ubuntu-18-10-features-release-date-download/ - we already got that covered too.
<Wild_Man> okay will if you have an issue let me know and we will work it out that I have access too, did you apply to join the wiki team I sent you the link to yet?
<onefallen> the old account is disabled>>not the email used with 1fallen
<Wild_Man> ok, I can disable the email if you want to reuse that email address
<onefallen> @krytarik Good to here just making sure
<onefallen> No don't disable that email please!
<krytarik> onefallen: The only thing that isn't covered yet and won't be until there is a full codename announced is... that.
<onefallen> Ok krytarik if I see any news I will add it here then, if not alrerady done
<krytarik> Yeah, I believe everyone will pretty soon know of it then.. :D
<Wild_Man> onefallen, did you apply to join the wiki team I sent you the link to yet?
<onefallen> Yes i did WILD_maN
<Wild_Man> Okay!
<onefallen> OMG I hate this keyboard
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Caught up. can I now run the summary-uwn.pl script while I am in editing mode in the wiki ?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Going over my head again is the "This gets added right before you publish bullet points of table of contents" .
<krytarik> Well, if you wanna copy the page content to a local file and pass that to the script instead, then yes.  Otherwise it can only get the currently published state of the page, of course.
<krytarik> Oh also, like I said the last time, feel free to add instructions on using the script to the comment on the summary section in the template.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Will wait and do the "table of contents" . can I run the summary-uwn.pl script while I am still in editing mode in the wiki ?
<krytarik> See above.
<krytarik> Otherwise yes.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: If I understood what I was doing, I would not be such and ass .
<krytarik> I.e. you have to save it first, but then it doesn't matter if you still linger in the editor.
<Bashing-om> K
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Nope, do not know what I am doing. I copied the table of contents to local file as "toc526' and ran ' ./summary-uwn.pl /home/sysop/work/toc526 ' . I did not see any result (??) .
<krytarik> Well, yoo have to copy the plain text of the whole page - i.e. ctrl+a → ctrl+c from the editor.
<krytarik> Yooo! :D
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Oh ! .. try'n once more :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I do not see any result . ctl+a - ctl+c ( the entire wiki edit ) - paste to local file and ran "./summary-uwn.pl /home/sysop/work/toc526
<Bashing-om> " . What am I missing ?
<krytarik> Well, that should be it..
<krytarik> Care to "pastebinit /home/sysop/work/toc526" just for fun?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: http://termbin.com/fgbd
<krytarik> "LOL"
<Bashing-om> I say again .. I do not know what I am doing :P
<krytarik> (You didn't copy the whole page as explained, but again just the generated ToC.)
<krytarik> "i.e. ctrl+a → ctrl+c from the editor" - notice the bit about the editor too.
<Wild_Man> http://paste.openstack.org/show/720445/
<krytarik> Bashing-om: The above can only be based on the currently published state of the page, of course - so if you got any changes still pending...
<krytarik> You forgot to drop the security updates in too btw.  And some minor formatting issues also.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: The only change I am currently aware of is to remove "WORK IN PROGRESS" - If we all agree we are done .
<krytarik> So you saved all of your changes yet?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yup - saved now .
<Bashing-om> we need to verify all links ?
<krytarik> Naw.
<Bashing-om> Agreed links are good .. we all done ?
<krytarik> Naw.
<krytarik> (Hold on.)
<krytarik> "Ask (and answer!) questions at: https://askubuntu.com/" - oooh, we could add something similar for the forums subsection too!
<krytarik> (You two feel free to come up with a proper (different) wording.)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I try abd see what I can come up with .. a CamelCase in the "LoCo News" where loco is not comming clean for me .
<krytarik> Yeah, I see that now too - fixing here along with the rest.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: askubuntu.com/ - ubuntu forums . How about " A place to ask and contains answers to your ubuntu questions."
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, are you shooting for one heading for ask ubuntu and the forums? instead of a heading for each?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: re-writting " Ask (and answer!) questions at: https://askubuntu.com/" .
<krytarik> I swear, Ko Ko Ye` is just about to lose his backtick! :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, FTR Asked and Answered is the same heading ask ubuntu uses in the own news letter it may be that way for conformity
<Wild_Man> LOL
<krytarik> Wild_Man: No, I suggested we have something similar for the forums section.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I tried Ko Ko Ye 's lo``co three times in different ways and could not get loco clean :(
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Well, I indicated you should hold on..
<Wild_Man> krytarik, it is likely the threads we find using the search terms will have replies yes but may not have the correct answer, so I do not recommend asked and answered
<krytarik> Well, the same is true for AU too.
<Wild_Man> Really? thought we only published there solved questions
<Wild_Man> If you are not concerned with the heading being descriptive necessarily then it works, I do not mind either way
<krytarik> Fwiw, that's not a heading in either case - it's mainly just to link to the respective venue.
<krytarik> (And below the lists.)
<krytarik> Ok, byebye trailing backtick...
<krytarik> (I already tried to make it show literal backticks before, and it didn't work out then either..)
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Full text: http://paste.openstack.org/raw/jDAOBl6Wo3VLOJ87wu4r/ , diff: http://paste.openstack.org/show/qfvaLKGmX9wumtysPZ1y/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Leave the trailing link for the forum also as " Ask (and answer!) questions at: https://ubuntuforums.org/ " . Seems good to me .
<krytarik> Like I said, it shouldn't be literally the same wording..
<krytarik> guiverc_d: o/
<guiverc> g'day krytarik
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: A place of ubuntu information: https://ubuntuforums.org/
<Wild_Man> Search solved questions at https://ubuntuforums.org/
<Wild_Man> I am pondering on it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Seek amd ye shall find : https://ubuntuforums.org/
<krytarik> Or we reword the other a little too.
<krytarik> Or we just drop the other too and be done! :P
<Wild_Man> Search already answered questions https://ubuntuforums.org/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: naw .. let's keep the AU link .. and come up with one for the forum .
<Wild_Man> Search already answered questions or ask your own https://ubuntuforums.org/
<Wild_Man> That works for me
<krytarik> Wild_Man: But what if I got a totally new one? :'(
<Wild_Man> krytarik, ^^^
<krytarik> I mean already answered is fine, but...
<Wild_Man> krytarik, did you see this? I posted it right after I realized it may bed better like this Search already answered questions or ask your own https://ubuntuforums.org/
<krytarik> Oh, overlooked the "own" indeed..
<Wild_Man> it was an after thought , I think about the same time you thought it
<krytarik> But still nah...
<Bashing-om> Ask, find & tutorials: https://ubuntuforums.org/
<krytarik> How about: AU) "Find more questions or ask ones at: ...", forums) "Find more threads and start new ones at: ..."
<krytarik> Erm, "or", "and"..
<krytarik> I would go with "or" for both.
<krytarik> I mean it's boring as heck, but..
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Rather than applying my changes on the page individually, like previously just copy and paste the full text I posted too.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K' looking .
<krytarik> Oh, or this wasn't based on my pastes at all yet.. :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-29
<krytarik> Bashing-om: "* Epic Games Store..." - there is a missing space in front of this bullet-point item, thus leading to it being printed as-is.  Otherwise looks good though!
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Well ! could be lot's worse :P .. will fix that -- I had the feeling I was missing something there - just could not see it :(
<guiverc> I just completed read thru of UWN576 - looks great.    (missive; haven't seen that word in decades - did you need a thesaurus to find it??)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Naw - just have a wierd mind :P
<guiverc> LOL
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Three HomeSignal femtocell for bad coverage @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2019/04/29/three-homesignal-femtocell-for-bad-coverage/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Rhonda D'Vine: Lesbian Visibility Day @ https://rhonda.deb.at/blog/2019/04/29#lesbianvisibilityday
<lotuspsychje> i just got softpedia rss working again on limnoria
<lotuspsychje> https://news.softpedia.com/newsRSS/Linux-7.xml
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: An Example Of Open Source Community Engagement Done Well @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/04/29/open-source-example/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Re-Enable Dynamic Transparency on the Ubuntu 19.04 Desktop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141607 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #128 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-128/
<Bashing-om> Pulling WIP. Target time to publish remainns the norm at 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away .. doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum posted .. doing the re-directs.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs also done. Pending is the social medias that I have no access for.
<Bashing-om> Gone for a nap . back soonest to finish up.
<Bashing-om> Back and lurking :P
<guiverc> :)   Can I push UWN576 to fridge - lurkers are welcome to be a 2nd
<Wild_Man> yes guiverc
<guiverc> Thanks Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> I am just waking from a nap, I am still groggy
<Bashing-om> I am recovering from that cold - I did my spiriva for my breathing ,, and thought I was going to have a heart attack - my lungs now that clear ? - Just now settleing down after 2 hours !
<Wild_Man> Sounds bad Bashing-om , wishing you a speedy recovery
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Thanks ,, I am over my fright - able now to maintain focus :)
<Wild_Man> That is good
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/04/29/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-576/
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge looks good and my spot check checks good too :P
<guiverc> mewe (as me) & twitter done
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man:: clear now to wipe Gdoc and we start UWN577 ?
<guiverc> fb done too now.
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc
<guiverc> yep Bashing-om.
<Wild_Man> yes Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Will wipe Gdoc soonest :)
<Wild_Man> I have to feed my cat real quick
<Bashing-om> We do UWN577 :D
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-April/004870.html and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-April/004871.html are dead links.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 576 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/04/29/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-576/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, are you looking at the links Unit193 posted?
<Wild_Man> I can remove them but do you want to try to fix them?
<Wild_Man> Thanks Unit193
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Thanks ! will edit out .. Wild_Man : yup.
<Unit193> Wild_Man: Sure thing, I used to check the pages before release years ago. :P
<Wild_Man> I see, we appreciate the extra eyes
<Bashing-om> Unit193: I can stand the instruction, how did you determine the dead links ?
<Unit193> `linkcheck $WIKILINK`
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Looking and learning :P
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: As they ^ are dead I am going to just delete them from the WIKI.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, that works for me
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I can remove them if you want me too?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Done the deletions to both the WIKI and the forum postings.// And linkchecker is a native package in ubuntu :)
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Just taking care befor going back to support and TuG'n :P
<Wild_Man> I have to eat real quick and do a little support as well
<Unit193> Bashing-om: Not sure if that one works as expected, I think I remember looking into that a while ago.
<Bashing-om> Unit193: My results are not stellar :( . I ran "linkchecker https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-April" and got "That's it. 379 links in 52 URLs checked. 0 warnings found. 0 errors found.". Save me some hunting and tell me what I did wrong ?
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-30
<Unit193> Shouldn't you run that on the wiki page?
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Well, No ? as the WIKI page is built from scrips parsing lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce. Right ?
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Huh ! "linkchecker https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue576
<Bashing-om> gives " That's it. 1 link in 1 URL checked. 0 warnings found. 0 errors found." My syntax not directing to the lists ?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Unit193 found 2 dead links in the WIKI; deleted them. I am in the process to learn how to check the links with 'linkchecker'.
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Appears the maintainers have removed the dead links at lists.ubuntu.com/. Our script now runs clean :)
<krytarik> Curious what those were, because as I said the last time this topic came up, all the links are either pulled from the various sources automatically or personally looked at in the process of writing summaries - so the only thing that I can imagine might happen occasionally is that link targets get deleted after we compiled the issue.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yup . Now those dead links that were there are now longer listed from "security-and-updates/ListSecurity.py 2019 April" :)
<Unit193> Seems odd.
<Bashing-om> " * [USN-3955-1] tcpflow vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-April/004870.html
<krytarik> Yeah, particularly given the way Mailman works - but if you look at the numbering in the archives, there are occasionally jumps too - which can only mean that the items in between were originally there but then got deleted somehow..
<Bashing-om>  * [USN-3956-1] Bind vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-April/004871.html" now have different vulnerabilities listed.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Kelly: The Future of AST-Matching refactoring tools (EuroLLVM and ACCU) @ https://steveire.wordpress.com/2019/04/30/the-future-of-ast-matching-refactoring-tools-eurollvm-and-accu/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Release Roundup: Geary, Raven & Fedora 30 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141188 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fedora 30 Released with GNOME 3.32 and Linux Kernel 5.0, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fedora-30-released-with-gnome-3-32-and-linux-kernel-5-0-here-s-what-s-new-525820.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Librem One Mobile Apps Can Help De-Google Your Life @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141625 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Announces Librem One Privacy-Focused Software Suite for Android and iOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-announces-librem-one-privacy-focused-software-suite-for-android-and-ios-525822.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.10 to Be Released on October 17th, Now Open for Development @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-10-to-be-released-on-october-17th-now-open-for-development-525823.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Android 9 Pie OS for Raspberry Pi 3 Gets Yalp Store and Evie Launcher @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/android-9-pie-os-for-raspberry-pi-3-gets-yalp-store-and-evie-launcher-525824.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> Hello guiverc2
<guiverc2> o/ Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> Just looking over the 14.04 EOL info
<guiverc2> I'd forgotten about that :|
<Wild_Man> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-March/000241.html
<Wild_Man> We use this right?
<Wild_Man> I am guessing the 25th was EOL? all though some sites say the 30th
<guiverc2> I don't see an email yet; haven't seen a notice that is used
<Wild_Man> some the 17th
<guiverc2> yeah I noted that; one Canonical insights we used in UWN said 30-April; so we've still got an hour+ I think till notice may come
<Wild_Man> The link above is very similar if it is not the one
<Wild_Man> Might want to check it out
<guiverc2> fyi:  here is 17.10 EOL notice that was used
<guiverc2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-July/000233.html
<guiverc2> I'd expect a notice like that coming next couple/few hours
<Wild_Man> guiverc2, hopefully I may not still be available by then but I will try to be
<guiverc2> :)
<Wild_Man> guiverc2, if I am around I will do it if you will guide me
<guiverc2> o/    (I assumed that)
<Wild_Man> I figure you did
<Wild_Man> I have to feed my cat biab
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: New Research on How Anonymity is Perceived in Open Collaboration @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/new-research-on-how-anonymity-is-perceived-in-open-collaboration
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-01
<Wild_Man> guiverc2, still no official email?
<guiverc2> i haven't seen it
<Wild_Man> I just checked my spam folder
<Wild_Man> krytarik, have we missed the announcement for 14.04 EOL?
<Wild_Man> I figured we use this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-March/000241.html
<guiverc2> Wild_Man, 12.04 had a message like 17.10 earlier (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2017-April/000221.html) as did 10.04 (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000196.html) so I'd suggest wait... better accurate than early..
<Wild_Man> Indeed
<guiverc2> time wise past-notices were earlier today than it is now, but if we post tomorrow i don't see the harm in a slight delay...
<guiverc2> (post tomorrow, I'm thinking if you want to do it..; even ~18 hrs is tiny on 5 year life..)
<Wild_Man> That is true if it is coming
<Wild_Man> I am going to be gone early in the morning unexpected day trip for our business
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 576 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/04/29/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-576/ (by guiverc)
<Wild_Man> guiverc2, I a going to bed soon but I think this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-March/000241.html might have replaced the other announcement because it allows for the pushing of extended support, most of the wording is the same as in previous announcements, I guess we will see tomorrow for sure, that is my suspicion
<guiverc2> o/  we'll see; if it is/was that, the delay of a day won't really matter much.  sleep well Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> Then again other sources may just be jumping the gun
<Wild_Man> I hope so, thanks
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 29 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-29/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities (2019-04) @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/05/01/free-software-activities-2019-04/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Red Hat has changed its logo for the first time in 20 years @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141720 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep. 55 – Inundações Nucleares @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/05/01/ep-55-inundacoes-nucleares/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep. 55 – Inundações Nucleares @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/05/01/ep-55-inundacoes-nucleares/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: CFP: Next UN Forum on Business and Human Rights 2019 @ https://danielpocock.com/next-un-forum-on-business-and-human-rights-2019/
<guiverc> Wild_Man, I'm assuming you can access https://pad.ubuntu.com/cP64s2Zgnp  (email sent)
<guiverc> ^  last link relates to 14.04 LTS EOL
<Wild_Man> guiverc, so just waiting on a reply?
<guiverc> i expected to see something when I woke today - yes waiting for a reply is now my 2c best bet
<Wild_Man> Okay, thanks for emailing him
<guiverc> :)
<Wild_Man> Still a little groggy, I just woke from a short nap
<guiverc> Wild_Man, did you notice (email, looking for ..
<guiverc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-May/000244.html
<Wild_Man> That is the link I posted last night
<guiverc> you posted 241 that I see
<Wild_Man> I noticed that it is a little different
<Wild_Man> Not much
<Wild_Man> That is the notice right? like I said I am just waking up
<guiverc> yeah, it's just a re-post (the prior releases were follow-up's too) .. but I'm trying to follow -news conventions which are to use follow-up posts
<guiverc> (follow up's are done post-eol, which is why i think they are used).  I'm a +1 for posting it to fridge
<Wild_Man> guiverc, it says it is the follow up so the I am too
<Wild_Man> I need a few minutes to get awake before giving it a go
<guiverc> not a problem, in your own time..
<Wild_Man> Basically it is a copy and paste right? what categories need to be ticked besides news and planet?
<guiverc> yep news & planet.   I don't see heeadings (unlike the 19.04 release I think I posted my changed copy/paste to last time); last para is 'created' (based on a prior one, eg. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/19/ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-end-of-life-reached-on-july-19-2018/ could be used) - I clicked 'release' too I note on 17.10 eol.
<guiverc> the links get marked as links.
<Wild_Man> I will look at the in a few minutes
<Wild_Man> It looks like to me the last paragraph is included in the announcement, I do not see anything added after it
<Wild_Man> guiverc, ^^
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-02
<guiverc> i meant the "Originally posted to the ubuntu" replacing the "On bahalf of the .. (name)"
<Wild_Man> Is the permalink created automatically?
<guiverc> nope - you do it
<Wild_Man> Okay
<guiverc> hold on, permalink I'm think of ubuntu-announce mailing list underline
<guiverc> think/thinking...
<Wild_Man> I will see when I do a preview
<guiverc> if by permanlink you mean the link to notice - yes that is created automatically; i'm not a web person sorry
<Wild_Man> Okay, I am going to start now
<Wild_Man> guiverc, since the title says "Extended Security Maintenance for Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) began April 25 2019" I assume we use that as the title instead of reached EOL, or should I change that to reached EOL?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, Thoughts^^^
<guiverc> looking
<krytarik> Welp, you two figure it out! >_>
<Wild_Man> Okay
<guiverc> 12.04 had "Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) End of Life reached on April 28, 2017" so I'd suggeste that format  (ie. we concentrate on 14.04 LTS , not the corporate ESM notice)
<guiverc> (even if the text inside it has loads about ESM)
<Wild_Man> I tend to agree but https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-July/000233.html has EOL but the announcement has it word for word in the title but I think it is missing leading not to say reached EOL
<Wild_Man> it does not in this latest one
<Wild_Man> I think like I said last night they are pushing the extended maintenance so it is a way for them to advertise
<guiverc> I'm missing your last point/question sorry Wild_Man (re: 17.10)
<Wild_Man> We will just go with reached EOL
<guiverc> :)  (I did see a word difference, but I lost it again.. sorry)
<Wild_Man> Ok
<guiverc> use the wording you feel is best is probably the best advice I can give.
<Wild_Man> Give me a minute and I will post it here the what I think it should be
<Wild_Man> guiverc, thoughts "Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) End of Life reached on April 25 2019 and transitioned to Extended Security Maintenance"
<Wild_Man> left out reached
<guiverc> long but very accurate.
<guiverc> (i'm fine with it)
<Wild_Man> I know it is long, but not think it may be the best
<Wild_Man> but think
<Wild_Man> I will go with that
<guiverc> we could use ESM in title (I'd expect most readers would know what ESM was by now) to shorten, but use what you think is best
<krytarik> Just appending "(ESM available)" is what I got on my mind there. >_>
<Wild_Man> It would make it shorter but I think that would be assuming to much, like facts not in evidence
<Wild_Man> To the end krytarik ?
<krytarik> Appending adds things to the end, yes. :P
<guiverc> they'll quickly learn what ESM is by opening; I'm for concentrating on 14.04 LTS & EOL so I like adding (ESM avialable)
<Wild_Man> If you both think that will work I am okay with it
<Wild_Man> will do
<guiverc> Wild_Man, you made the same typo (available) that I did ^
<Wild_Man> I copy and pasted
<guiverc> :(   sorry for my typo then..
<Wild_Man> If I find misspellings when I copy and paste it is okay to correct them? not like the title when we do summaries?
<Wild_Man> is customise the correct spelling in some parts of the world?
<guiverc> I suspect i've corrected some before, but I don't go looking for them, and am very careful I don't change any understanding (so if i'm unsure, i'd opt for leaving mis-spellings there..)
<Wild_Man> I was not looking but it popped out at me
<guiverc> if obvious & can't cause mis-interpretation, I'd probably correct
<Wild_Man> guiverc, when I preview it so I can check it real good I only get one sentence and nothing else
<Wild_Man> Its all on one line but is not all in view
<guiverc> yeah my window only shows up to "that as of April"  --   I don't know wpadmin enough to know problem, if it occurs to me, I return to my mousepad copy, in browser text in wp & re-paste
<Wild_Man> Okay I will give it a go
<guiverc> sorry in edits of last line I deleted wrong stuff again... copy from my mousepad (original with my edits from ml) to wpadin (paste), ie. start again with wpadmin
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I fixed it without copy and pasting again
<Wild_Man> Now to proof read and check links
<guiverc> top right you should see a 'preview' button (it's somewhere near top anyway)
<guiverc> line breaks look like they've been lost
<Wild_Man> Fixed that, now need to add the last paragraph
<guiverc> i copy past from prior notice; then replace name/team/date  (often name/team are identical)
<guiverc> add notice link too (ideally, otherwise in edit semi-regularly)
<guiverc> fyi: Wild_Man I've seen a few formatting glitches; i have (esp. had) them too..  I went back to mousepad (xfce, over featherpad/lubuntu-qt) as they seem to occur less for me there (no idea if editor makes a difference, or it's how i use mousepad over other editors) & do most changes there then final paste  (doing links)  (summary: i find wpadmin a pita too, so do most my changes in mousepad)  final para should be just name of
<guiverc> [ubuntu-announce] mailing list (you add link using 'link' button in wpadmi)
<Wild_Man> I did that but it did not save it, I closed it and am going to do it again
<Wild_Man> When I put it in gedit all formatting was lost
<Wild_Man> trying again
<Wild_Man> Still did it again even though it looks perfect before previewing
<guiverc> you could add /br (break) where you want line-breaks as I recall; I didn't find my 19.04 post ^ paste (my fingers know what I do more than my mind)
<Wild_Man> I was thinking of doing that
<Wild_Man> guiverc, will you please check it now, I had to add line breaks manually
<guiverc> sorry my view of http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8639&preview=true  doesn't have line breaks
<Wild_Man> Mine does
<Wild_Man> Is that all you see that is wrong?
<Wild_Man> I have reloaded my preview several times and it shows the line breaks as I added them
<guiverc> I don't see the "Originally posted to the ubuntu-announce mailing list on" by see the link instead of "ubuntu-announce mailing list" - but that could be b/c of my unformatted view (out-dated maybe)
<Wild_Man> Looking
<guiverc> I've found fridge wpadmin can be very slow with previews before..  if you're perfectly happy publish, I can then look
<Wild_Man> I think it is your outdated preview
<Wild_Man> Looking one more time
<Wild_Man> All links working, it looks complete, publishing
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/05/02/ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-reached-end-of-life-on-april-25-2019-esm-available/
<guiverc> yep, looks good now.
<guiverc> the last 'ubuntu-announce mailing list' (hiding the url) wasn't done; so wording on last paragraph is slightly odd
<guiverc> (it wasn't italics either)
<Wild_Man> I see that
<Wild_Man> I am temporarily without power and typing in the dark
<Wild_Man> It is easy enough to edit right?
<guiverc> :(  storms?  yes editing is [usually] easy.. and I think I edit on average 1.7 times  (maybe more)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, how do I make the link say ubuntu security mailing list?
<guiverc> change it to the text you want (ubuntu-announce mailing list is what I'd use), then highlight that text & click link button and enter url for link
<Wild_Man> Okay, Thanks
<krytarik> Wild_Man: https://grammarist.com/spelling/customise-customize/ - the fact that the American variant existed first for once, is interesting about this though.
<Wild_Man> Done, and changed customise
<Wild_Man> brb
<guiverc> good job Wild_Man :)
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc, I appreciate your help
<guiverc> :) & you're most welcome.
<krytarik> Ugh, all the links got messed up on formatting though. :3
<Wild_Man> krytarik, can the script for publishing be easily updated to post here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2332600
<Wild_Man> for formatting
<Wild_Man> It use to be done automatically
<krytarik> Wild_Man: No, the script that is used on converting the formatting of an UWN issue, is based on the wiki one.
<Wild_Man> Ok
<krytarik> Also, if on WordPress you find that you have to use manual </br>'s to get line breaks, then the formatting of the post is probably wrong.
<Wild_Man> One time it would in preview it looked correct then the next it was all on one line
<krytarik> Which is further indicated by the fact that all links are currently inline rather than in their own paragraph.
<Wild_Man> I will see if I can fix the links in a minute
<Wild_Man> How could it have been fixed before publishing?
<Wild_Man> I tried several different ways and it ended in disaster each time
<krytarik> Also, make sure to use the "Text" view in the WP editor.  And if you want, you could also put the current code there into a paste for me to have a look at.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) reached End of Life on April 25 2019 (ESM available) @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/05/02/ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-reached-end-of-life-on-april-25-2019-esm-available/
<Wild_Man> Like with the first link I can move it down a line but I see no way to make it look exactly like in the announcement
<Wild_Man> I can indent but it still will not line up the same
<krytarik> Yeah, I was just going to say, no indentation is fine there.
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Wild_Man> Can you preview it before I update it or it will take to long for the server to catch up and I should just update, the links look a lot better now
<Wild_Man> I updated it
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Sorry, I was looking at some HTML to BBCode converter websites. >_>  And yes, it's almost fine now, except you missed to put the second occurrence of <https://www.ubuntu.com/esm> on its own line too.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, do you mean to add a space? it is on its own line but I do see that there is no space
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Those websites rather suck for one reason or another though.  But if for example you wanted to post the current article to the forums, it'd be sufficient to just copy from the generated web page and adapt the mailing list link at the bottom to the forums formatting.  If the post had headers as the release ones though, then the effort to convert would be little higher.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I was considering that
<krytarik> "https://blog.ubuntu.com/2019/02/05/ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr https://www.ubuntu.com/esm" - well, I mean what comes out as this line on the page currently.
<Wild_Man> I am not sure anyone would even visit the fridge on the forum anymore
<Wild_Man> I can move the link down one line
<Wild_Man> Done
<krytarik> And unless the number of views on the UWN issue threads there isn't correct for some reason, then apparently the above can be said about this one too. >_>
<krytarik> Yeah, fixed now - thanks!
<Wild_Man> View count is broken
<Wild_Man> You're welcome
<krytarik> But it appears to work on threads in other subforums there?
<Wild_Man> Not accurately
<krytarik> Well, ok then.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Erich Eickmeyer: My Linux Fest Northwest 2019 Story @ https://ericheickmeyer.com/2019/05/01/my-linux-fest-northwest-2019-story/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, krytarik the fridge page could use a twitter and facebook button for sharing
<krytarik> Well, the Fridge could use quite a bit more for a while now, including an update to its theme. >_>
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: FB - Twitter: will have to pull me out from under a rock. Thus far I have managed to avoid them.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I like twitter better then facebook
<Wild_Man> I understand the sentiment
<Wild_Man> krytarik, very true, I wonder if and who to make suggestions to?
<Wild_Man> where and who
<krytarik> Well, I'd have to file a ticket for this, but since the theme I'd use still isn't ready anyway.. >_>
<Wild_Man> You working on one?
<krytarik> Nope, not me.
<Wild_Man> I had a man tech that works for Canonical IS tell me that anyone can start a ticket which I did not know at the time, of course I believe in the proper chain of command so I never have done that
<Wild_Man> I thought I deleted man, guess I am getting tired
<krytarik> I did contribute quite a bit to it though - but there are still some issues remaining, including ones that are trivially to fix because mere typos but have a rather huge effect.
<Wild_Man> cool
<Wild_Man> When we select category on the fridge does it just place it on the fridge in that category like it appears to or does it also post it to for example the planet?
<krytarik> Yeah, not so cool that it's in this state for like 2.5 years now though.
<Wild_Man> On the feed I see it listed under the planet also but the link takes me to the fridge
<krytarik> Yeah, the "Planet" one makes it so that the post is shared to the Planet too - otherwise they are just within the Fridge itself.
<Wild_Man> That is what I thought but the link in my reader takes me to the fridge and not the planet even though it is listed in the planet
<krytarik> Yeah, that's with all the posts shared on it - they are merely redistributed there.
<Wild_Man> I clicked the planet from the fridge and it took me to the planet and the EOL announcement is second one down
<krytarik> Yes, cause Erich was busy too!
<Wild_Man> Yeah, I realized that is the reason
<Wild_Man> Time went by fast tonight it is already midnight here
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Apps Getting Major Improvements in Chrome OS 74 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-apps-getting-major-improvements-in-chrome-os-74-525842.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) reached End of Life on April 25 2019 (ESM available) @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/05/02/ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-reached-end-of-life-on-april-25-2019-esm-available/ (by wildmanne39)
<juliank> Um
<juliank> Could someone changed "end of life" to "end of basic support" in the title of https://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/05/02/ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-reached-end-of-life-on-april-25-2019-esm-available/
<guiverc> juliank, so you mean s/of life/of basic support/
<juliank> yeah
<guiverc> i'm thinking i should have a 2nd fridge.editor agree - anyone here wanna agree?
<guiverc> juliank, it'll be some time before i get a 2nd (i'm heading to bed anyway), but i've added a LTS after 14.04 in heading ("Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) reached..") which feel happier without 2nd.
<guiverc> ^ s/feel happier/i feel happier/
<leftyfb> basic/free
<juliank> Basic Support is the designated term
<guiverc> i somewhat like reached end of free support; but free also means freedom (debian free)...
<juliank> Essentially, basic support is what the non-ESM support is called like starting with trusty
<juliank> as you can see in the email :)
<guiverc> juliank, my issue is the fridge policies, needing/wanting a 2nd editor to publish/change
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/EditorGuidelines  < I'm wanting the second editor to review & approve..
<juliank> guiverc: I was just explaining to leftyfb that basic support is a fixed term
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E04 – Ant Attack @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/05/02/s12e04-ant-attack/
<guiverc> krytarik, (Hi) & juliank requested changing end of life on 14.04 notice to be "end of basic support" in title; i added a LTS to title, but felt I needed 2nd before the desired change. irclogs will show discussion. or any thoughts?
<krytarik> My thought is, while they are free to push the commercial stuff all they want, for the majority of users that does mean EOL.
<guiverc> i agree there, and it is EOL for the LTS (why I had no issue adding the LTS which didn't placate [spel?])
<krytarik> Well, I've wondered about the missing "LTS" in the title yesterday too - but at least on the 12.04 one we didn't have it either - which means, as usually the titles are just copy-pasted from the mailing lists, that it wasn't there either.
<guiverc> i very much pushed Wild_Man with following prior model wording (it's defendable; so that'll be my 'bad')
<Unit193> "Standard Security Maintenance" seems to be the phrase used for non-EOL releases.
<Unit193> Considering you're not trying to confuse users, seems like it'd be best to call EOL releases EOL, and mention that ESM is available to those which subscribe to 'Ubuntu Advantage'
<guiverc> thanks Unit - that was attempted (reached end of life .. ESM available [in title])
<guiverc> i'm gonna walk the dog (before i lose a foot), be back in awhile
<krytarik> guiverc: Well, after I consulted prior art on this, I figured if the release EOL anyway, it doesn't really matter if it was an LTS one or not.
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: A Handy Battery Optimizer for Ubuntu Laptops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141850 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This Week Twitter Taught Me Libhandy Looks Great, Ubuntu Cares, and Pigeons Be Ballin’ @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141571 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-04
<guiverc> looking at uwn gdoc; I now finally like Adam's title "Extended Security Maintenance for Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) began April 25 2019" -- took me a few days, but me being slow won't be 'news'
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^^ IRT Extended Security Maintenance: Guess what I did will do , but, my head is still cloudy. I feel all could be better :(
<guiverc> Bashing-om, my thinking related to fridge; when I first saw notice I didn't like the title at all (not like prior LTS eol notices which is what I always compare/contrast to for posting to fridge..; i've looked thru gdoc & commented my thoughts as usual
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) .. Will get back around to Gdoc and "see". Finish up Gdoc tomorrow.
<guiverc> i realize it's early; hopefully they'll be an article or two more..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup .. not over untill Saturday night GMT. I do make a final look-a-bout.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Official Ubuntu Merch Shop Has Closed Down @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141745 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Be Helpful And Take the Dell Ubuntu Developer Survey @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141898 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin Watson: Buster upgrade @ https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~cjwatson/blog/buster-upgrade.html
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc While on my mind - I have a graduation to attend tomorrow so my efforts for the WIKI will be delayed.
<guiverc> not a problem.  would you like me to try & recall how it was copied to wiki, and start it for you?  (or make a mess; it's been awhile :) )
<Wild_Man> No problem, I have only done it twice and it is a difficult process without doing it often
<Wild_Man> I am busy this week since I am out of town I doubt I will be able to publish Monday, at least not early
<Wild_Man> Congrats on your graduate
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Naw .. I got the process down pretty pat - I get to it soonest - Just did not want yall panicing when it was not started at the nornal time ;)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: High school ,, but our kids do grow up !
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes very quickly
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Time flys now .. but I will never forget how long it took for me to reach the age of 21 :P
<Wild_Man> Indeed, and now it is please slow down on the aging
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Was but so short that was Mid-Windter here .. now the starting the 5th month already :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know, I love this time of year but not the hottest or coldedst months
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Spring by far is my favorite . Folliage - beautiful flowers and moderate temps .. I like it !
<Wild_Man> Yep me too, we should continue chat in the other channel, guiverc is welcome to join us their #ubuntuforums
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: At Last, GNOME Shell! At Long Freaking La… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141944 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New ‘Linux App Store’ Website Lets You Find Apps, Wherever @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141972 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Hacker Summer Camp 2019 Preview @ https://systemoverlord.com/2019/05/02/hacker-summer-camp-2019-preview.html
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-27
<guiverc> Bashing-om, suggested 'also' be removed, and adding a Xubuntu release announcement to gdoc; I've not finished readthru yet though
<Bashing-om> guiverc: K; will edit/add later when you have completed the read.
<guiverc> do "Release notes" qualify as release announcement?  (Ubuntu-Mate)
<guiverc> I'll add, you can decide (looks okay to me)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D
<guiverc> ubu-budgie, I'm finding two (one for 19.10 & one for 18.04) ??
<guiverc> :)  nope found them too
<guiverc> !flavors
<guiverc> Sorry Bashing-om I didn't like hub summary (sorry for not noticing earlier), I've provided an alternative but i've changed it too much.. you can decide/apply your magic..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I too was pretty addle brained when writting up - I was susre could do better - but gald to get done what I coule - polish is good :P
<guiverc> wiki read thru:  should LTS updates stated instead of "End of Life: April 2025" (for 20.04), "End of Standard Support:" instead, though it'll mean more work as currently all releases are treated equally (19.10 has no esm)...  just a thought
<Bashing-om> guiverc: "end of standard support" is a good thought :P
<guiverc> we could just change script to say "End of Standard Support" for all; it just happens to be EOL for interim releases too as no extended
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Oh we could just edit the issue template for the change to "End of Standard Support" will not take ne but a few minutes.
<Bashing-om> ne/me*
<guiverc> yep. It won't matter at all to most end-users, but it's more Canonical friendly (ESM wise)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - agreed - shoudda thought of that one myself :P Make it so - "End of Standard Support".
<guiverc> looks good Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Outstanding on us :D Will see before the push for any additional changes .
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: WSLConf: Sessions Part 2 – DevOps on WSL and more @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/wslconf-sessions-part-2-devops
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Work smart, not hard – fun applications to help you do less in your day @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/work-smart-not-hard-fun-applications-to-help-you-do-less-in-your-day
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Get-set, Go: Ubuntu 20.10 Development Officially Begins @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=175073 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Lenovo is Bringing Fedora Linux to its ThinkPad Laptops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=174626 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: No further edits known; pulling "WIP" - time to push 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> UWN: news@lists is away - doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forun post done, Fridge will have "'H' format wrapped in unpack .. line 77" to deal with. Doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done - pending are the social medias. Fridge will have ^ issue.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Remote Applause @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/04/27/remote-applause/
<guiverc> Bashing-om, okay to push 628 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - but got the "'H' format wrapped in unpack issue to work around.
<guiverc> yeah I got that too, fridge output looks fine, only Lyz's big iron one didn't open; fixed manually
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/04/27/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-628/
<Bashing-om> Fridge: spot check checks good.
<guiverc> :)  & thanks, I'd been distracted elsewhere.. tweet done now
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> yep.
<guiverc> fb posted too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: An Uh OH ! "Ubuntu Portugal Podcast: S01E87 - Festa Confinada" has the link wrong ! Gots to fix. s/b https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e87/ :(
<guiverc> sorry, I'm looking
<guiverc> is that in the wiki wrong?  (don't see it on fridge)
<guiverc> okay see it.. didn't notice that sorry
<Bashing-om> guiverc: The wiki was wrong - fixing the WIKI amd the forum. No Idea how I could have screwed that up :(
<guiverc> distracted by call/voice/knock-on-door|window/bird-call-out-window/.... or thousands of things.. it happens
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Anyway - WIKI and Forum fixed :D
<guiverc> Yep, and thanks  (I'd noticed the wiki was corrected)
<Bashing-om> We do UWN629 :D
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-28
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 628 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/04/27/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-628/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.04 is Now Available from the Microsoft Store @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=175356 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 628 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/04/27/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-628/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Andrea Corbellini: How to use the same DNS for all connections in Ubuntu (and other network privacy ... @ https://andrea.corbellini.name/2020/04/28/ubuntu-global-dns/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Fedora 32 Released, Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=175543 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 20.04 Looking Like macOS Highlights the Linux Customization Power @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-04-looking-like-macos-highlights-the-linux-customization-power-529831.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 7.0 Will Finally Remove Adobe Flash Player Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-7-0-will-finally-remove-adobe-flash-player-support-529834.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fedora 32 Officially Launched @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fedora-32-officially-launched-529835.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Regolith Linux 1.4 Released, Based on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=175598 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Josh Powers: Enhanced SSH 2FA in Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://powersj.io/post/ubuntu-focal-enhanced-ssh/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Josh Powers: Updatable Ubuntu Server Live Installer @ https://powersj.io/post/ubuntu-focal-live-installer-update/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: BleachBit, the Open Source System Cleaner, Sees New Release @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=175542 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-29
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: VLC 3.0.10 Adds SMB2/3 Support, Improved Chromecast Audio @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=175682 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Go for ROS @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/go-for-ros
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Josh Powers: QEMU & libvirt enhancements in Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://powersj.io/post/ubuntu-focal-qemu-enhancements/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to set up TurtleBot3 in minutes with snaps (1/2) @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-set-up-turtlebot3-in-minutes-with-snaps
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: RetroPie 4.6 Officially Launched with Support for Raspberry Pi 4 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/retropie-4-6-officially-launched-with-support-for-raspberry-pi-4-529841.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fix for GNOME 3.36 Stuttering Bug in the Works @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fix-for-gnome-3-36-stuttering-bug-in-the-works-529842.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Folder Colors’ Now Works with Ubuntu 20.04 LTS and the Yaru Icon Set @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=175888 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-30
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Josh Powers: The New Ubuntu Server Guide @ https://powersj.io/post/ubuntu-focal-server-guide/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin King: easy capturing of kernel stack traces with virsh @ http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ASmackerelOfOpinion/~3/0Fw1GjETFGI/easy-capturing-of-kernel-stack-traces.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Colin Ian King))
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.3.6 Officially Launched for Linux, Windows, and macOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-3-6-officially-launched-for-linux-windows-and-macos-529847.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.10 Daily Builds Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=176038 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to use the Raspberry Pi High Quality camera on Ubuntu Core @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-stream-video-with-raspberry-pi-hq-camera-on-ubuntu-core
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 88 – Muito bom @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e88/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 88 – Muito bom @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e88/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Pop!_OS 20.04 Released with New Tiling Window Features @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=175652 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-01
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Xubuntu has made a video to show off its latest release @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=176050 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Krusader KDE File Manager Is Now 20 Years Old @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/krusader-kde-file-manager-is-now-20-years-old-529871.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76 Launches Pop!_OS 20.04 LTS, the “Biggest OS Release Yet” @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-launches-pop-os-20-04-lts-the-biggest-os-release-yet-529872.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: The Ubuntu Super Keys Are the Perfect Gift for the Hardcore Linux User @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/the-ubuntu-super-keys-are-the-perfect-gift-for-the-hardcore-linux-user-529874.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Josh Powers: Ubuntu Advantage Offerings in 20.04 LTS @ https://powersj.io/post/ubuntu-focal-ua/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Today I learned How to Freeze Ubuntu By Pressing F11 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=176217 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Riccardo Padovani: Introducing Daintree.app: an opensource alternative implementation of the AWS con... @ https://rpadovani.com/introducing-daintree
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The State of Robotics – April 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/the-state-of-robotics-april-2020
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-02
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Ubuntu y otras hierbas S04E08: Ubuntu 20.04 y móviles abiertos @ https://costales.github.io/posts/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s04e08/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities for 2020-04 @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/05/02/free-software-activities-for-2020-04/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E06 – The bride before the wedding @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/05/02/s13e06-the-bride-before-the-wedding/
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-03
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: elementaryOS 5.1.4 Is a Massive Update, New Features Announced @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/elementaryos-5-1-4-is-a-massive-update-new-features-announced-529880.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Android Screen Mirror Tool ‘Scrcpy’ Adds Rotation Lock, Improves Quality @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=176371 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN629: up for review and final edits - considerations still pending from Gdoc.
